# Drivers Mac Intel? Sujet unique



## XavM (6 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Je ne dois pas avoir de chance, mais après achat d'un iMac Intel, les 2 imprimantes que j'ai à la maison ne sont pas reconnu...
(HP Photosmart 375 et Canon i320).

Il y a pourtant des drivers MacOS X, mais pas moyen de les installer...

Y a-t-il une procédure spéciale? Ou faut il attendre un driver compatible?

Merci


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

Es-tu allé faire un tour sur le support offert par les 2 fabricants ?

De toute façon, de nombreux drivers ne sont pas encore disponibles pour certains périphériques associés à un MacTel...


----------



## XavM (10 Avril 2006)

Oui naturellement... J'ai même contacté le support HP par leur systeme de Chat... Après m'avoir demandé quelle version de MacOS j'avais (alors que j'avais spécifié qu'il s'agissait d'un iMac Intel...) ils m'ont dirigé vers le driver que j'avais déjà installé 15000 fois en me disant que c'était pour MacOS 10.2, 10.3 et 10.4 donc qu'il fonctionnait sur mon iMac...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2006)

Ayant l'impression que ce genre de problème risque de se renouveler, je transforme le sujet de XavM en sujet unique pour traiter de tout ce qui concerne les problèmes de pilotes sur Mac Intel. Pas uniquement les imprimantes, mais pour tous périphériques.


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

XavM a dit:
			
		

> Oui naturellement... J'ai même contacté le support HP par leur systeme de Chat... Après m'avoir demandé quelle version de MacOS j'avais (alors que j'avais spécifié qu'il s'agissait d'un iMac Intel...) ils m'ont dirigé vers le driver que j'avais déjà installé 15000 fois en me disant que c'était pour MacOS 10.2, 10.3 et 10.4 donc qu'il fonctionnait sur mon iMac...



C'est sûr qu'avec ce genre de réponses, c'est pas gagné !

Apparement pas de version UB en vue...


----------



## takamaka (10 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ayant l'impression que ce genre de problème risque de se renouveler, je transforme le sujet de XavM en sujet unique pour traiter de tout ce qui concerne les problèmes de pilotes sur Mac Intel. Pas uniquement les imprimantes, mais pour tous périphériques.




Okédak !


----------



## ernestinette (10 Avril 2006)

Cela fait un mois que je ne peux plus me servir de mon imprimante et je n'ai toujours pas de réponse d'epson. En fait j'imprime mais n'ai pas acccès au gestionnaire de nettoyage des buses. J'hésite à racheter une autre imprimante photo vu qu'aucun fabricant n'a l'air de donner d'info fiables


----------



## zerozerosix (10 Avril 2006)

Il *NE FAUT PAS INSTALLER LES DRIVERS SI VOUS N'ETES PAS 100 % CERTAINS QU'ILS SONT UNIVERSAL*. Contrairement aux applications les drivers ne passent PAS par Rosetta. Un driver PPC sur un MacIntel ne se chargera pas au mieux. Au pire il effacera le driver d'origine fourni par Apple. Pour Canon, HP et Epson, vous pouvez installer le package de drivers situés sur le DVD n°1 d'installation de votre MacTel (ce sont des fichiers .pkg situés dans un des sous répertoire de System du disque d'install de Tiger). Je pense qu'au moins la i320 sera reconnue (j'ai une i865 qui marche au poil).
Attention aussi, c'est pas Windows et c'est un peu déroutant pour retrouver les options d'impression, mais tout y est.

Au pire il est possible d'essayer les drivers Gimp...

N'ayant plus mon ordi je ne peux fournir d'info plus précise sur la marche à suivre désolé.


----------



## desertea (10 Avril 2006)

Pour ma part, c'est avec mon Epson R800 que je rencontre des problèmes. Les drivers ainsi que les soft proposés sur le CD sont pas des plus performant. (non UB)
Branché sur un PC, cette imprimante est vraiment super, sur mac une grosse Mer*e, je suis dégoutté.
Le site Epson annonce de nouveaux drivers pour le 10/04/06 (aujourd'hui), toujours rien !!!

Du coup, cette imprimante me sert à rien. Choix de la qualité du papier impossible (aucunes option dispo), choix de la taille du papier, dans des formats US seulement, impossible d'imprimer sans marge !!! 

Merci Epson


----------



## zerozerosix (10 Avril 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, c'est avec mon Epson R800 que je rencontre des problèmes. Les drivers ainsi que les soft proposés sur le CD sont pas des plus performant. (non UB)
> Branché sur un PC, cette imprimante est vraiment super, sur mac une grosse Mer*e, je suis dégoutté.
> Le site Epson annonce de nouveaux drivers pour le 10/04/06 (aujourd'hui), toujours rien !!!
> 
> ...


 
Tu as installé les drivers proposés avec le DVD de Tiger fourni avec ton MacTel ?? Je peux pas dire pour les EPSON, mais en tout cas pour mon imprimante qui a 2 ans, j'ai retrouvé toutes les fonctions que j'avais sous Windows. Mais je le répète, c'est pas les drivers fournis par Canon, c'est les drivers Apple, du CD d'install de mon MacBook que j'utilise.


----------



## desertea (10 Avril 2006)

Non, j'ai testé le cd fourni avec l'imprimante !!!
Sur les CD de MacOSX il y a des drivers qui ne sont pas installés par défaut ?
Si oui, comment les ajouter ?



Personne n'a d'Epson R800 ? (sur Mac Itel)


----------



## zerozerosix (11 Avril 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'ai testé le cd fourni avec l'imprimante !!!
> Sur les CD de MacOSX il y a des drivers qui ne sont pas installés par défaut ?
> Si oui, comment les ajouter ?
> 
> ...


 
Les drivers "Made by Apple", universal binary donc, sont sur le DVD 1 de Tiger, dans le dossier :
System/Installation/Packages

Les packages à installer sont ceux de ta marque d'imprimante (à priori EpsonPrinterDrivers.pkg pour toi  ).

En espérant que celà fonctionnera


----------



## desertea (11 Avril 2006)

merci je vais tester ce week end !!


----------



## lhallier (15 Avril 2006)

J'ai une vieille Brother HL 1250 de 2000 et une EpsonCx 6400 , j'ai installé les drivers se trouvant sur le DVD d'installation , PAS DE PROBLEME.
Par contre,  j'ai réutilisé ma souris Logitech Cordless Mouse MX 1000 Laser, elle me crée des soucis avec le Dock et avec le défilement et le Logitech control center version 1.3 ne fonctionne pas. Le tout fonctionnait trés bien avec l'iMac 800.


----------



## zerozerosix (15 Avril 2006)

Il me semble avoir lu quelque part vaguement en coin que Logitech préparait des drivers UB... Ah ben en fait le Logitech Control Center EST en UB... Un petit tour par le site de logitech devrait régler tes soucis  (C'est semble t'il la version 2 du LCC, mais je n'en sait pas plus j'ai aucun périphérique Logitech).


----------



## lhallier (15 Avril 2006)

OK zerozerosix , j'ai téléchargé icc 2.0 et ça marche , à +


----------



## Meow the Catz (17 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Moi c'est avec mon R300 que j'ai un souci. Elle est installée sur un PC, c'est une imprimante partagée.

J'ai installé les derniers drivers intel 3.0a qui sont sortis il y a peu.

Mais ensuite, quand je veux ajouter l'imprimante via le réseau, j'arrive bien à trouver mon "workgroup", puis l'ordinateur sur lequel est l'imprimante, puis enfin l'imprimante elle-même, toutefois en bas je veux remplacer "générique" par les bon pilotes, mais je ne vois pas la R300 dans la liste. Comment sélectionner le bon pilote à utiliser ? Si je choisis Epson il n'y a pas la R300, et si je choisis "autre" puis que je vais là où je suppose que sont installés les pilotes, ce sont des fichiers style SPR300Series.plugin (enfin je suppose que c'est ça) et je ne peux pas le sélectionner.

Merci

Edit : en fait à priori si je branche l'imprimante directement via l'USB il la reconnaît sans problème, le bon modèle avec toutes les options. C'est quand je passe par le réseau PC que y a un problème car en sélection manuelle je ne vois pas le modèle dans les imprimantes possibles...

Je crois que je vais attendre de pouvoir la partager via une borne airport express... à moins que quelqu'un ait une solution


----------



## zerozerosix (17 Avril 2006)

Meow the Catz a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Edit : en fait à priori si je branche l'imprimante directement via l'USB il la reconnaît sans problème, le bon modèle avec toutes les options. C'est quand je passe par le réseau PC que y a un problème car en sélection manuelle je ne vois pas le modèle dans les imprimantes possibles...
> 
> Je crois que je vais attendre de pouvoir la partager via une borne airport express... à moins que quelqu'un ait une solution



J'ai le même problème que toi avec une Canon i865 : en branchement direct, aucun soucis, en revanche, en essayant de la faire fonctionner via un PC, l'imprimante est reconnue, mais pas moyen de mettre autre chose que le driver générique....

Je n'ai pas de solution pour l'instant... quand à la borne airport je n'ai pas cette possibilité, puisque ma freebox est sous ma télé et mon imprimante dans une autre pièce...


----------



## Meow the Catz (18 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas de solution pour l'instant... quand à la borne airport je n'ai pas cette possibilité, puisque ma freebox est sous ma télé et mon imprimante dans une autre pièce...


sisi il te faut deux bornes dans ce cas, une pour le partage réseau l'autre pour l'imprimante 

Moi ce que je vais tenter, comme il me faut une borne pour mon réseau sans fil, je vais m'acheter une express et j'en profiterais pour tester le partage d'imprimante. Si ça marche bien des deux côtés alors plus tard je m'en prendrais une deuxième...


----------



## zerozerosix (18 Avril 2006)

Meow the Catz a dit:
			
		

> sisi il te faut deux bornes dans ce cas, une pour le partage réseau l'autre pour l'imprimante
> 
> Moi ce que je vais tenter, comme il me faut une borne pour mon réseau sans fil, je vais m'acheter une express et j'en profiterais pour tester le partage d'imprimante. Si ça marche bien des deux côtés alors plus tard je m'en prendrais une deuxième...



Ouch 129 &#8364; juste pour partager l'imprimante sans fil... Merci Apple, c'est une solution certe des plus élégante et facile, mais après l'achat du MBP, ma carte bleu va rendre l'âme si je la fait encore chauffer... Pour l'instant je profite de cette merveilleuse invention : le "ploug endeu plaie", quand j'ai besoin de mon imprimante sur mon MBP je la plougue dans le notebouke, et quand j'en ai besoin sur le PC, je déplougue du MBP et je replougue sur le PC via un Appeule KiBourd. C'est un peu plus pesant que la borne Airport, mais tellement moins cher  

(NB breton ingliche insaïdeu).


----------



## HmJ (18 Avril 2006)

Salut a tous. Puisque le topic est unique : est-ce que la sonde de calibration LaCie Blue Eye Pro marche sur vos Mac Intel ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2006)

Là, mon ami, je pense que même si techniquement il s'agit bien d'un périphérique, tu aurais sûrement plus de chance en tentant ta chance dans "Arts graphiques" !


----------



## Meow the Catz (18 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Ouch 129  juste pour partager l'imprimante sans fil... Merci Apple, c'est une solution certe des plus élégante et facile, mais après l'achat du MBP, ma carte bleu va rendre l'âme si je la fait encore chauffer... Pour l'instant je profite de cette merveilleuse invention : le "ploug endeu plaie", quand j'ai besoin de mon imprimante sur mon MBP je la plougue dans le notebouke, et quand j'en ai besoin sur le PC, je déplougue du MBP et je replougue sur le PC via un Appeule KiBourd. C'est un peu plus pesant que la borne Airport, mais tellement moins cher
> 
> (NB breton ingliche insaïdeu).


Ben moi je peux pas trop, avec un PC et un Mac c'est un peu galère de toujours changer d'imprimante, surtout que le PC est à ma femme maintenant, alors si je la branche sur le mac et que j'oublie de la remettre sur le PC elle va gueuler 

Et puis toujours aller farfouiller derrière le PC pour attraper le cable, pas pratique...


----------



## mOOnSlide (21 Avril 2006)

Bonjour.
Moi je dispose d'une imprimante Canon BJC 6200, elle fonctionne sur mon Mac Mini Intel, grace aux pilote Gimp, mais je n'ai accés à aucun réglages et paramétrages . m'enfin, je peux imprimer c'est déjà ça 
Par contre j'ai un scanner Canon Lide 80, et là il y a des gros soucis. j'ai pu scanner 1 seul fois, la plupart du temps le logiciel fournit par Canon (canoScantoolbox) plante ou me dit que le scanner est introuvable  Il n'est pas mieux reconnu dans les logiciels de retouches, du type Graphic Converter...
Y'a plus qu'a espsérer que Canon sorte un driver pour Mac Intel


----------



## zerozerosix (21 Avril 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> Moi je dispose d'une imprimante Canon BJC 6200, elle fonctionne sur mon Mac Mini Intel, grace aux pilote Gimp, mais je n'ai accés à aucun réglages et paramétrages . m'enfin, je peux imprimer c'est déjà ça
> Par contre j'ai un scanner Canon Lide 80, et là il y a des gros soucis. j'ai pu scanner 1 seul fois, la plupart du temps le logiciel fournit par Canon (canoScantoolbox) plante ou me dit que le scanner est introuvable  Il n'est pas mieux reconnu dans les logiciels de retouches, du type Graphic Converter...
> Y'a plus qu'a espsérer que Canon sorte un driver pour Mac Intel



Pareil pour mon Canoscan 5000F il est aux abonnés absents. Je n'ai même pas pris la peine d'installer les pilotes canon, ils datent de bien avant les MacTels donc aucune chance qu'ils soient UB. 
Quand à la probabilité qu'un driver UB soit fournit un jour par Canon, elle est proche de 0,0 % :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Quand à la probabilité qu'un driver UB soit fournit un jour par Canon, elle est proche de 0,0 % :hein:



Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça ? À priori, je ne vois pas de raison ?


----------



## zerozerosix (21 Avril 2006)

Je parlais pour mon Canoscan 5000 F qui commence à avoir quelques années et en général, sitôt remplacés, sitôt oubliés... Le pilote Scangear pour Mac OS X date de 2003... Donc à mon avis je ne verrais pas de mise à jour


----------



## G34 (21 Avril 2006)

A cette adresse, tu trouveras peut-être ton bonheur...

http://www.canon.ca/francais/index-customersupport.asp?pid=168


----------



## zerozerosix (21 Avril 2006)

G34 a dit:
			
		

> A cette adresse, tu trouveras peut-être ton bonheur...
> 
> http://www.canon.ca/francais/index-customersupport.asp?pid=168



WOOOT, je savais que le Canada était du bon côté de l'Atlantique pour les trucs technologiques, mais là ça dépasse tous mes espoirs   

MERCI MERCI MERCI


----------



## Sha (25 Avril 2006)

Bonjour!
moi j'ai acheté une epson dx 4200 meme en telechargeant les driver rien...
quelle imprimante marche a coup sur?

merci!:rateau:


----------



## mOOnSlide (25 Avril 2006)

G34 a dit:
			
		

> A cette adresse, tu trouveras peut-être ton bonheur...
> 
> http://www.canon.ca/francais/index-customersupport.asp?pid=168




Nickel, Vive le Canada !    mon Scanner Canon lide 80 fonctionne grace  à ce driver. Etonnant qu'il n'apparaisse pas sur le site en français Canon ?!

Merci encore G34


----------



## G34 (25 Avril 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Merci encore G34



De rien. Comme le disent les Québecois: «_bienvenue_!»


----------



## Phil2 (8 Mai 2006)

Qqun a-t-il une expérience avec Printer Setup Repair http://www.fixamac.net/software/psr5/index.php sur Macintel?


----------



## jstarrr (9 Mai 2006)

salut à tous,
mon snapscan touch est inutilisable, scanwiseX ne démarre plus sous mactel
et vuescan ne prend pas mon scan en charge,
quelqu'un a t il une idée ?


----------



## Phil2 (9 Mai 2006)

jstarrr a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous,
> mon snapscan touch est inutilisable, scanwiseX ne démarre plus sous mactel
> et vuescan ne prend pas mon scan en charge,
> quelqu'un a t il une idée ?



Twain fonctionne. Perso j'utilise Photoshop E., mais il parait que tous les logiciels fonctionnant avec Twain sont OK .


----------



## jstarrr (9 Mai 2006)

salut,
ok alors désolé mais je comprend pas ce que c'est que twain
je sais que vuescan ne gere pas mon scan, c'est bizare car il prend en charge quasiment toute la série des snapscan sauf le touch.
Transfert d'image n'a jamais reconnu mon scanner j'ai pourtant eu toutes les versions de mac os x depuis le début sur mes ordis.
Mais twain c'est quoi c'est un truc que j'installe et après mon scan est reconnu dans ce cas je le fait ?


----------



## Phil2 (10 Mai 2006)

jstarrr a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> ok alors désolé mais je comprend pas ce que c'est que twain
> je sais que vuescan ne gere pas mon scan, c'est bizare car il prend en charge quasiment toute la série des snapscan sauf le touch.
> Transfert d'image n'a jamais reconnu mon scanner j'ai pourtant eu toutes les versions de mac os x depuis le début sur mes ordis.
> Mais twain c'est quoi c'est un truc que j'installe et après mon scan est reconnu dans ce cas je le fait ?



Twain, c'est un "plug in" utilisé par beaucoup de logiciels, type Photoshop, pour importer une image directement d'un scanner. Il n'y a dès lors plus besoin de passer par le logiciel dédié du scan comme "vuescan". 
Pour moi ça marche avec un vieux Epson 1250 et avec une HP all-in-one.


----------



## kevin_thurmann (19 Mai 2006)

Hello,

J'ai depuis quelques semaines un nouvel iMac avec processeur Intel, et je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner mon imprimante correctement... J'ai été télécharger le driver de l'imprimante sur le site de HP, mais ça se comporte très bizarrement:
- d'abord, je n'ai rien du tout comme options d'impression (N/B, impression brouillon, etc.)
- ensuite, il a beaucoup de mal avec les files, il est même très fréquent que les documents dans la file du gestionnaire d'impression ne veulent pas se lancer...

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée pour m'aider? 
Merci d'avance!
Kevin

Pour tout ce qui concerne les problèmes de pilotes Mac Intel, il y a un sujet unique juste au dessus. Je fusionne le tien dedans

edit: Okay, désolé, j'avais pas remarqué ce topic unique... ça ne se reproduira plus


----------



## kevin_thurmann (19 Mai 2006)

Bon, comme conseillé ci-dessus, j'ai réinstallé le driver HP fourni sur le DVD d'installation de Mac OS, mais on dirait que ça n'a rien changé... Il faut peut-être que je désinstalle l'ancien driver? Mais comment on fait ça??


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iMacIntel 17" depuis février et une imprimante HP.
Voilà comment j'ai procédé (nota : Photosmart 3210).

1. Installation normale de l'imprimante avec le disque et selon la procédure décrite dans mon guide.
Elle Fonctionnait parfaitement. Peut-être devrais-tu d'abord essayer le logiciel d'origine.

2. Téléchargement d'un nouveau logiciel sur le site HP (pas UB mais PPC).
3. Intallation et vérification.

Comme je suis curieux, j'ai essayé d'installer seulement le logiciel téléchargé. Certaines fonctions deviennent inopérantes.

Ne confond pas les pilotes avec les logiciels de gestion. Les pilotes HP UB sont déjà inclus sur les Macs à l'achat. 
Tu as plusieurs dossiers à consulter pour le vérifier :
Ta Maison>Bibliothèque>Printers
   Là se trouve ton imprimante si tu l'a correctement installées.
Macintosh HD>Bibliothèque>Printers>hp
Là se trouvent les pilotes HP sous forme de plugins et autres éléments. Tu devrais y trouver celui de ton imprimante classé selon son type. Deskjet est présent dans le mien.

Je te recommande d'abords de faire une installation classique, de vérifier le fonctionnement de l'imprimante, puis de d'installer le nouveau logiciel, *sans retirer l'ancien*.

C'moon.

P.S : Je reviens d'un petit tour sur le site HP, ton imprimante date déja de quelques temps, elle est compatible Windows 3.11 et Mac OS 8 :mouais:.
La mise à jour du logiciel remonte à mai 2005.
Il est possible que HP n'en ai pas assuré le portage dur MacIntel. Je te rappelle que nous ne somme pas compatible avec les applications "Classic", OS 9.2 et antérieur.

C'moon.


----------



## kevin_thurmann (19 Mai 2006)

Oui oui, en effet, l'imprimante ne date pas d'hier, mais elle marche toujours très bien (enfin, jusqu'à ce nouveau Mac Intel...), je ne vois pas spécialement pourquoi j'en changerais 

Donc, j'ai essayé de réinstaller les 2 (sans retirer l'ancien, donc), et l'imprimante fonctionne, mais par contre, toujours rien de mieux dans les options d'impression (brouillon, n/b, ce genre...)

Aaaargh!


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,



			
				kevin_thurmann a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, en effet, l'imprimante ne date pas d'hier, mais elle marche toujours très bien (enfin, jusqu'à ce nouveau Mac Intel...), je ne vois pas spécialement pourquoi j'en changerais



Entièrement d'accord avec toi, j'ai moi-même une Epson en parfait état que j'aurai bien installé sur mon iMac. 
Malheureusement, si mécaniquement, une impimante bien entretenue peut supporter le poids des années, technologiquement, elles vieillissent très vite. Il n'est qu'à regarder d'une année à l'autre la valse des modèles chez les fabriquants. 
Le problème posé par l'ancienneté vis-à-vis des MacIntel est que les constructeurs n'ont conçu des drivers UB que pour les produits actuels de leurs games et ceux de leur famille.



> Donc, j'ai essayé de réinstaller les 2 (sans retirer l'ancien, donc), et l'imprimante fonctionne, mais par contre, toujours rien de mieux dans les options d'impression (brouillon, n/b, ce genre...)



C'est pour cela  que je pense à un problème de drivers non optimisés. Tu as bien des pilotes HP Deskjet en UB dans l'iMac, mais ils ne peuvent gérer correctement une machine trop ancienne.
Si mon analyse se confirme, tu n'as pas de solution à espérer du coté d'HP. Si ce n'est l'achat d'un nouveau modèle.
Cela dit, ne peux-tu intervenir directement sur certaines options par le panneau de commande de l'imprimante ?

C'moon.


----------



## kevin_thurmann (21 Mai 2006)

Woohoo, depuis la dernière mise à jour automatique, tout marche nickel  Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle contenait, mais ça semble avoir été bénéfique!


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mai 2006)

kevin_thurmann a dit:
			
		

> Woohoo, depuis la dernière mise à jour automatique, tout marche nickel  Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle contenait, mais ça semble avoir été bénéfique!


Bon dimanche  
C'moon.


----------



## seb63 (27 Mai 2006)

Comment on fait pour utiliser Twain avec graphicconverter et un agfa snapscan touch. Où trouve t'on les ressource twain pour ce scanner ?
Est ce que graphicconvecter accepte les plug in Photoschop ?


----------



## seb63 (27 Mai 2006)

as tu résolu ton problème avec le scanner Agfa, car je vais bientôt être dans ce cas et je dispose du même scan ?


----------



## toudar (29 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, j'espère que je suis bien dans le bon sujet.

j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro et impossible d'imprimer sur une Xerox Work Center Pro 2128, pourtant elle est bien "installée", que se soit en AppleTalk ou avec une adresse IP fixe.

Cette imprimante fonctionne par ailleurs avec une vingtaine de mac et pc dans un même réseau sans problème.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée, j'ai l'impression en lisant ce post que je ne suis pas le seul.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## toudar (29 Mai 2006)

Rebonjour,

Une âme charitable pourr essayer de m'aider svp, depuis ce matin, je pensais vraiment que j'aurai une réponse, mais peut être que je ne suis pas au bon endroitt, merci de me le préciser.

Cordialemment.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2006)

Tu as bien installé le pilote sur ton Mac ?


----------



## toudar (29 Mai 2006)

Bonjour Pascal,

Oui, j'allais presque dire c'est vexant comme question, mais bon on ne sait jamas.

En fait, je m'occupe du parc de notre boite, une 30 de mac, aucun souci jusqu'à présent avec cette imprimante qui fonctionne plutôt bien, jusqu'à l'entré du MacBook Pro.

Installé, supprimé, réinstallé, télechargé le dernier drivers chez le consructeur.

D'autant que nous avons encore 5 autres qui doivent rentrer dans le parc, bonjour la galère.

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2006)

Ben, je ne te connais pas, et la dernière fois que j'ai posé la question dans le même contexte, la réponse était "Ah non ... Fallait ?", alors ... 

Bon, là, j'ai plus trop d'idée, tu l'adresses comment, cette imprimante ? en TCP/IP ?


----------



## toudar (29 Mai 2006)

Bonjour Pascal,

Pas de problème, je me doute bien que des fois ce n'est pas évident de savoir que font précisement les gens.

Pour répondre sérieusementt à ta question, je l'ai installé deux fois, appletalk et TCP/IP

En fait l'imprimante est bien visible dans la fenetre en appletalk.

Merci encore.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2006)

toudar a dit:
			
		

> En fait l'imprimante est bien visible dans la fenetre en appletalk.



Tu veux dire que tu a réussi à t'en servir, ou que tu la vois mais ne peux pas imprimer ?


----------



## toudar (29 Mai 2006)

Je veux dire que je la vois, mais jamais aucune impression n'est sortie avec le MacBook Pro.

Au risque de me répeter, avec les autres machines, elle fonctionne bien.

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2006)

Alors, je dirais que le pilote à un problème avec Rosetta. Tu n'as plus qu'à contacter le support technique de Xerox pour leur soumettre le problème. Il n'y a qu'eux qui puissent le solutionner à priori.

EDIT : Ah si, il y aurait bien une solution, ce serait de mettre en place un serveur d'impression, comme ça, plus de problème (si la machine qui abrite le serveur est un PowerPC )


----------



## toudar (1 Juin 2006)

Bonjour Pascal,

Je confirme que j'ai tout essayé depuis hier, je n'y arrive pas.

Pour le serveur d'impression, je ne sais pas si j''ai bien compris ce que cela veut dire, voilà ce que j'ai fait.

J'ai installé sur un autre G5 qui me sert de serveur de fichier pour l'instant, l'imprimante Xerox et j'ai coché dans les préférences systèmes le partage d'imprimante, c'est bien ça ?

Malheureusement, cela ne fonctionne qu'un coup sur deux, je ne vois pas d'où mon problème peut venir, ça deviens vraiment urgent pour moi de trouver une solution.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2006)

Non, ce n'est pas ça, c'est un Mac auquel est adjoint une imprimante, et qui dispose d'un logiciel serveur (par exemple, il y en a un livré avec AppleShare). Les Mac du réseau transmettent leurs impressions au serveur qui gère les files, et qui seul à besoin du pilote de l'imprimante.

Evidemment, ce type de logiciel n'est pas gratuit, mais d'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est pour une entreprise.

A noter qu'un vieux Mac fait l'affaire, pas besoin d'une grosse bécane, un iMac G3 suffisamment pourvu en mémoire devrait suffire (à l'époque ou j'en utilisait un dans un parc de 7100, 8100 et 8200, j'avais affecté un Quadra 700 à ce rôle pour décharger le 8150 qui nous servait de serveur).

Le hic, c'est qu'à ce jour, je ne peux pas te donner de nom de logiciel, à moins que Mac OS X Server n'ait la fonction ???


----------



## toudar (2 Juin 2006)

Bonjour Pascal,

Oui c'est pour une entreprise, mais d'après ce que je comprends, il me faut un mac pour chaque imprimante, ou un mac pour toutes les imprimantes (j'en ai plusieures imprimantes)

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2006)

Normalement, un Mac pour l'ensemble doit suffire, il suffit de créer plusieurs "queues" d'impression. Toutefois, ceci, uniquement dans le cas d'imprimantes "ethernet" ayant leur propre adresse IP. Si ce sont des imprimantes "non IP", il faut voir, avec l'USB, ça peut peut-être le faire, je ne sais pas.


----------



## mlab51 (17 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

nouveau venu dans le monde MAC, j'ai essayé d'installer mon imprimante Canon Selphy cp400, sur mon macbook 2Ghz. Les drivers disponibles sur le site Canon ne marchent pas.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Alors, sur MacIntel, *toujours utiliser les pilotes fournis avec l'ordinateur*. Normalement ils sont pré-installés, mais tu peux aussi les récupérer sur le DVD d'installation.

En cas de problèmes, consulter le site constructeur *ICI*
A "SUPPORTED OPERATING SYSTEM", je vois qu'il n'y est indiqué que 10.2, le question de la compatibilité avec Tiger se pose donc, en plus de la problématique Intel.  

*Le pilote pour 10.3*, disponible plus avant, ne peut pas t'être utile car il faudrait qu'il soit en UB.

L'avantage de Canon c'est qu'il disposent d'un support français canadien différent du support européen, mais je n'y ai pas trouvé de spécifications pour MacIntel, uniquement G3, G4 et G5.
Toutefois, il y a une mise à jour du logiciel ImageBrowser datant de mars 2006. C'est peut-être un indice favorable.

Quoiqu'il en soit, il faut que tu utilises les pilotes Canon de ton MacBook disponibles sur le DVD d'installation car eux seuls sont en UB.

C'moon.


----------



## mlab51 (17 Juin 2006)

Merci pour cette réponse très rapide. Je regarde immédiatement dans le DVD.

A +.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Une bonne nouvelle de chez Helwett-Packard Development Company : arrivée des pilotes et logiciels en Universal Binaries.  

Pour la HP Photosmart 3210 All-in-One c'est *ICI* et c'est fortement conseillé (par moi) si vous êtes en 10.4.7. sur Intel.

Pour les autres modèles, visitez le site HP et vous trouverez peut-être votre bonheur.  

C'moon.


----------



## scoodyflo (8 Juillet 2006)

bonjour , 
j'ai re&#231;u une pub HP , et je suis aller faire un tour sur la page des drivers... Verifier un petit changement quoi ! 

Et bien voila la suite  et c'est du TRES BONNE NOUVELLE  pour les PPC et  MAC INTEL :


Pilote d'imprimante jet d'encre HP (binaire universel)  V3.3
Ce t&#233;l&#233;chargement contient un pilote d'imprimante jet d'encre HP mis &#224; jour, au nouveau format binaire universel. Il prend en charge l'impression sous Mac OS X v10.2.8, v10.3 et v10.4 sur les Macintosh &#224; processeurs PPC et Intel.


Moi qui poss&#232;de un ancien modele  990 Cxi toujours aussi performante, ni une ni 2 , j'installe ...  et je regarde si le temps processeur et occupation memoire ont &#233;t&#233; optimis&#233;. 

HP aurait pu faire une petite com l&#224; dessus ... mais bon c'est deja tres bien. Avec HP et Canon , &#231;a tiens la route ...
 par ici les drivers HP  en Universal Binarie

On a un sujet unique pour les pilotes MacIntel. Je fusionne !


----------



## scoodyflo (8 Juillet 2006)

OK Pascal  ,, pas de souci !  j'evais pas bien vu ce matin en sortant du lit !  MDR  


voila  j'ai effectué mes tests ... 

Même en PPC ,  occupation processeur n'est plus bloqué à 100 % , la fonction allumage automatique est de retour ! Enfin .. plus besoin de savoir si l'imprimante et sous tension ou  pas ... elle s'allume toute seule comme lors des premieres versions des drivers ... 
Mes 12 configurations d'impressions sont toutes fonctionnelles .. et la memoire de l'imprimante sert de nouveau a quelque chose ... a impression egale 
il y a pas photo   cette nouvelle version est tres bien meme pour les PPC !


----------



## david rennes (14 Juillet 2006)

Bon, ben moi j'ai un problème avec mon HP Deskjet 920c...
Elle est reconnue, elle est dans la liste des pilotes fournis.
Donc j'imprime. Ca ne refuse pas de fonctionner. Ca imprime. Mais ça fait des "demi lignes" la plupart du temps, ne s'impriment que la moitié haute des lettres...

Pas trop bête, je cherche sur le net et vais chez HP. Et là, je découvre, radieux, un pilote de juin 2006 pour les deskjet avec intel en UB. Je le charge. Je l'installe. Je redémarre au cas où.

Et là... toujours le même problème! les mots sont coupés. Je saurais faire une photo à joindre avec la cam du MBP, je le ferais, mais là je ne sais pas encore le faire (ni même si c'est possible d'ailleurs!)...

Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème? Une solution?

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2006)

Bien entendu, je suppose que lorsque tu imprime la page d'autotest de ton imprimante, &#231;a ne le fait pas, et que tu n'as pas simplement besoin d'entreprendre un nettoyage des buses ?


----------



## david rennes (14 Juillet 2006)

Comme dirait un ami à moi, des fois je suis bête comme une valise sans poignée...
Click sur Photo Booth, et hop! Voilà ce que ça donne...

ps: j'ai oublié de préciser, l'exemple est l'impression d'un mail reçu.


----------



## david rennes (14 Juillet 2006)

Après d'autres essais, c'est curieux ce qui se passe. En fait on dirait qu'il ne prend pas en compte les tailles différentes de caractères. Lorsque les caractères sont petits, ça fonctionne. Dès que la taille change, le caractère est coupé (et toujours le bas).
J'ai aussi essayé d'imprimer des pages internet, c'est la catastrophe. Sauf si on aime l'art abstrait.

Vous avez ça vous aussi?


----------



## david rennes (14 Juillet 2006)

bête comme une valise sans poignée, mais une valise qui ferme, quand même...  

L'autotest marche, et l'impression via mon ancien pc fonctionne normalement.

Mais tu as raison de m'y avoir fait penser. Parfois c'est tellement simple! :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2006)

A voir ta photo, &#231;a me rappelle kekchose, c'est un param&#232;tre, je crois, mais du diable si je me souviens ! Essaie de voir du c&#244;t&#233; des params de r&#233;solution, et de la police de caract&#232;res !


----------



## david rennes (15 Juillet 2006)

Bon... Je patauge...
Lorsque je fais l'impression test via le module HP disponible via "configuration d'imprimante", tout va bien. Quand j'imprime une photo via iphoto, ça fonctionne. Quand j'imprime un fichier word (oui, j'ai acheté office 2004... :rose: ), ça ne fonctionne plus. Lorsque j'imprime une page internet, cadres et photos s'inscrivent correctement , tout ce qui est texte déconne.
Donc au final, c'est le texte qui déconne à tous les coups, et quasi toujours sur le même mode: ça écrit le haut des lettres, pas le bas...
J'ai cherché ce que tu indiquais, mais je n'ai pas trouvé, y compris via l'aide mac.
heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2006)

Ton pilote est maintenant un "officiel HP", tu leur as fait part du probl&#232;me ?


----------



## david rennes (15 Juillet 2006)

:rose: euh... non... je me suis dit que vous tous seriez plus aptes que les gugusses du SAV HP... :rose: 
j'y vais...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2006)

Ce n'est pas qu'une question d'aptitude, mais aussi de connaissance, un exemple au hasard, moi : Ben j'ai ici une imprimante Epson et une Canon, en plus, je les ai depuis des ann&#233;es, et le pilote d'origine Canon &#224; fonctionn&#233; du premier coup sur le MacBook Pro, alors, les pilotes HP, pour les conseils, je ne peux que m'en tenir aux g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;s, j'ai bien quelques clients Mac qui ont des imprimantes HP, mais ils ont des PowerMac, pas des MacIntel, alors ... 

Pis tu sais, les SAV ne sont pas tous comme celui de Microsoft, l&#224; pour t'expliquer que c'est la faute d'un autre qu'eux, ce qui t'arrive, certains font leur boulot raisonnablement bien, hein !


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Le logiciel HP Photosmart 7.9 en UB pose quelques probl&#232;mes sur la 3210 All-in-One :
- perte de l'int&#233;gr&#233; OCR ;
- mauvais r&#233;glages du scanner ;
- peut-&#234;tre d'autres que je n'ai pas d&#233;tect&#233;s.

J'ai contact&#233; le SAV d'HP cette semaine, ils m'ont rappel&#233; et font des essais. Ils doivent me re-contacter prochainement.

Ils semblent assez r&#233;actifs. Alors, si vous avez des probl&#232;mes, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; les solliciter.

C'moon.


----------



## ben-the-hackman (16 Juillet 2006)

*david rennes :*
Je suis dans le mm cas que toi ! C'est exactement la même chose qu'il se passe chez moi !
Ça marche avec l'utilitaire, et pam, avec du texte, ah marche pu !
J'ai une deskjet 845c, et un MBP, et un imac intel. La même chose sur les 2 machines.
Si t'as du nouveau, fais moi signe !


----------



## lumai (18 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour !

J'ai des soucis avec la fonction scanner de ma tout en un PSC 2355 de chez HP. Pour ce qui est de la version du driver je ne sais pas trop laquelle sait : il y a eu migration d'un ibook vers un MBP. Tout fonctionnait sous l'ibook.
Côté impression pas de soucis. Elle est bien reconnue par le gestionnaire d'imprimante.
Mais quand je veux scanner, j'ai droit quand je lance la fonction via HP Image Zone à 
"impossible de se connecter au périphérique"
puis "impossible de communiquer avec la source des données twain"

J'ai trouvé sur le site de hp ce pack qui date du 15 juin dernier  que je suis en train de télécharger:
"Programmes d'installation Web pour tout-en-un HP PSC série 2350 sous Mac OS X 10.3 et 10.4 (Intel et PowerPC)"

Est-ce que cela doit contenir une nouvelle version du driver ?
Comment faire pour installer cela proprement sans virer les driver installés par défaut dans Os X ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## scoodyflo (18 Juillet 2006)

Salut ... 
Je ne possede pas d'imprimante all-in-one  ou 3en 1 mais concernant les drivers HP j'ai effectué l'installation par dessus l'ancien je n'ai rien perdu .... Je possede toujours  20 niveau de parametrage selon les imprimantes que je connecte ... moins d'occupation processeur... C'est plutot tres bon ... 

Sinon  la suppression manuelle : 
HD/library ou biblio / printers / dossier canon a supprimer ... 
A ce niveau on peux gagner de la place  en supprimant le dossier des autres marques d'imprimantes...

Voila a voir cependant avec un all-in-one user


----------



## lumai (19 Juillet 2006)

Bon pour info j'ai d&#233;sintall&#233; les logiciels HP par leur d&#233;sinstalleur et install&#233; le pack cit&#233; plus haut. Le scanner remarche et l'appli a &#233;volu&#233; semble-t-il. 

La version date de juin 2006 et est UB apparemment. &#224; conseiller donc aux possesseurs de 
 HP PSC s&#233;ries 2350.


----------



## seb69f (21 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour !

J'envisage l'achat d'une imprimante multifonction Canon Pixma MP800R (wifi). 

C'est un modèle assez récent, du mois de juin, je crois. 

Quelqu'un sait-il si les drivers fournis sont en universal binaries (pilote imprimante, plus scanner) ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2006)

Ben moi aussi je suis dans la même galère.
Voila j'ai une hp psc 1315, j'ai effectué l'installation depuis le dvd 1 mais je n'ai malheursement pas accès à aucune option d'impression et même il met impossible de scanner.
A ce que j'ai compris il ne faut pas confondre les drivers et les logiciels.
Je dispose toujours du cd d'installation fourni avec l'imprimante lors de mon achat puis-je l'utiliser. 
Je suis parti sur le site hp mais comme je ne suis pas certains de télécharger le bon truc et que je suis un nouveau sur mac donc j'ai peur de faire une erreur si quelqu'un peu m'aider merci à tous.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Août 2006)

Bonsoir,

Voici la liste des pilotes d'imprimantes inclus dans OS X pour Mac &#224; processeurs Intel.
Ton imprimante est bien pr&#233;sente.

Suis les proc&#233;dures d'installation indiqu&#233;es par la documentation de ton imprimante et, normalement, tout ira bien.

Pour une mise &#224; jour du logiciel, &#224; n'effectuer que si tu as bien install&#233; ton imprimante, c'est celle-ci.

N'oublie pas de r&#233;parer les autorisations apr&#232;s chaque installation (Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disques).

C'moon.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Merci,
Et voila mon hp psc 1315 qui refonctionne c'est un plaisir. Cela faisait des lustres que je ne l'ai pas utilisé. En effet, sous windobe pour pouvoir imprimer avec cette meme imprimante je devais lancer l'impression et ensuite redémarrer windobe et cela meme apres avoir faire les mises à jour logiciel sur le site hp j'ai même un pote qui se débrouille bien en informatique n'en revenait pas enfin c'est de l'ancien temps.
Mainteant grace a mon mac je scane j'imprime sans probleme.
Le seul soucis que j'ai eu c'est que j'ai du enlever la carte noire et la secouer fortement car elle avait séché mdr.
Alors tous les utilitaires maintenance imprimante sans problleme sous mon imac intel.
Merci a macgeneration et tous ces utilisateurs pour leur conseil.


----------



## steveaustin (2 Août 2006)

ça fait plaisir de voir du résultat !!! 
je suis content pour toi obelix974 !
personnellement , je ne parviens pas à configurer mon imprimante car , malgré le fait d'avoir installé le pilote intel , le nom n'apparait pas dans la liste ( j'avais ouvert un sujet à ce propos récemment )
j'ai l'impression que les mac intel ont du mal à trouver chaussures à leurs pieds question pilotes !?

je crois qu'il faudrait vérifier avant l'achat d'un périph que son pilote apparait bien dans la liste fournie sur le disque de tiger , non ? :mouais:


----------



## mOOnSlide (3 Août 2006)

pour les imprimantes "anciennes" sous Mac os X et dont le constructeur n'a pas conçu les pilotes, vous pouvez essayer le "multi pilotes"  Gutenprint 5.0.0 :http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1537

Pour ma BJC 6200 Canon reliée à mon Mac mini Intel, ça fontionne. Lorsque vous êtes dans une application et que vous choisissez "imprimer" vous pouvez sélectionner différents paramètres (type de papier, impression en noir ou couleur, qualité de l'impression : normal best...  et la résolution de l'impression) ils sont en Anglais, mais c'est tout à fait compréhensible 

@+


----------



## steveaustin (3 Août 2006)

ton astuce , mOOnslide , m'a permis d'imprimer pour la première fois !!!
merci à toi


----------



## mOOnSlide (3 Août 2006)

steveaustin a dit:
			
		

> ton astuce , mOOnslide , m'a permis d'imprimer pour la première fois !!!
> merci à toi



Content pour toi que ça marche 
Lorsque tu imprimes peux tu régler quelques paramètres ? pour moi ça marche.


----------



## Faroja (3 Août 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent je n'avais aucun souci pour utiliser le scanner en r&#233;f&#233;rence sur mon imac G4.
Par contre sur l'iMac intel 20", le driver n'est pas reconnu.
Sur le site HP, je n'ai rien trouv&#233; de plus que le driver que j'ai actuellement.
Quelqu'un a-t-il d&#233;j&#224; pu faire fonctionner ce scanner sur un imac intel?
Merci pour votre r&#233;ponse.

Bon, on va mettre ta question dans le bon thread !


----------



## steveaustin (3 Août 2006)

au niveau parametres , ça me semble assez limité .
mais ça imprime bien , et ça me suffit pour du texte !..
j'ai galéré plusieurs semaines ; et bien que je n'ai pas trouvé de solution ...disons officielle , ça fonctionne !

moi qui débute sur mac , ça m'a un peu dérouté !
merci encore pour ta solution  

Steph.


----------



## david rennes (7 Août 2006)

bon... j'avais le même problème pour mon imprimante alors que j'avais les pilotes, que j'avais même chargé le pilote UB et tout et tout... mais je n'avais pas réparé les autorisations. depuis le temps que ça me démange, je pose la question. merci d'avance d'éviter les jets de tomates... j'étais sous windows encore avant l'été...:rose: 
CA VEUT DIRE QUOI REPARER LES AUTORISATIONS?...  

depuis que j'ai rejoint mac, je vois ça à droite à gauche. et je suis perplexe... j'ai parfaitement compris comment il faut faire, mais je ne comprends pas ce que c'est...

merci d'avance pour la leçon...


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Août 2006)

david rennes a dit:
			
		

> bon... j'avais le m&#234;me probl&#232;me pour mon imprimante alors que j'avais les pilotes, que j'avais m&#234;me charg&#233; le pilote UB et tout et tout... mais je n'avais pas r&#233;par&#233; les autorisations. depuis le temps que &#231;a me d&#233;mange, je pose la question. merci d'avance d'&#233;viter les jets de tomates... j'&#233;tais sous windows encore avant l'&#233;t&#233;...:rose:
> CA VEUT DIRE QUOI REPARER LES AUTORISATIONS?...
> 
> depuis que j'ai rejoint mac, je vois &#231;a &#224; droite &#224; gauche. et je suis perplexe... j'ai parfaitement compris comment il faut faire, mais je ne comprends pas ce que c'est...
> ...



Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque

Pour plus de d&#233;tails penser &#224; consulter l'aide de Mac OS X.

Tu peux aussi apprendre beaucoup de choses ici.

C'moon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2006)

david rennes a dit:
			
		

> CA VEUT DIRE QUOI REPARER LES AUTORISATIONS?...



Aaaah ... Ze question de la mort qui tue 

Bon, sérieux, ça veut dire deux choses :

1) Que tu t'es gouré de forum pour poser la question, t'aurais du aller dans Mac OS X 

2) Que le modo local (ma pomme) étant bonne pâte, il va quand même te donner une essplication rapide : Lorsqu'un utilisateur UNIX (Mac OS X EST un système UNIX) s'identifie, le système recherche dans sa base de données quels sont les droits que l'administrateur lui a accordé. Par ailleurs, lors de l'installation d'applications, le système accorde également des droits à certaines tâches, en fonction ... Disons pour faire simple, du contexte. Toutes ces autorisations d'accès, sont stockées de façon numériques dans une base de données, et chaque fichier se voit attribuer un code qui permet de savoir si tel utilisateur, ou telle tâche est autorisé ou non à en faire ce qu'il essaie d'en faire à un moment donné (modif, effacement, simple lecture). Malheureusement, avec le temps, et l'accumulation d'erreurs aux causes variées qui l'accompagnent, certaines des données relatives à ces autorisations peuvent être altérées. La réparation des autorisations permet de leur restituer la valeur qu'elles n'auraient pas du perdre. Voilà !


----------



## debelix (8 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

je n'avais pas vu cette discussion, hier j'ai créé une nouvelle discussion. je n'ai pas eu de réponses, ma question était peut être mal libellé.
A la suite de la lecture de ce fil, j'ai installé les drivers canon du DVD 1 livré avec la machine mais ça ne marche toujours pas.
Plus  généralement est ce qu'une personne possédant un macintel et une imprimante wifi arrive à imprimer?
Ce que je ne comprens pas c'est que j'arrive à imprimer la page de test mais dès que je veux impimer un document j'ai une erreur 300. Ce n'est pas catastrophique car je peu imprimer en usb mais est qu'un jour je peu espérer imprimer en wifi?
Pour mon scanner AGFA e52 qui commence à dater je n'ai eu aucun problème,il fonctionne à merveille.
Est ce qu'Apple communique quelque part la liste des prériphériques incompatible avec les macintel comme il l'avait lors du passage 68xxx vers ppc.

cordialement


----------



## seb69f (8 Octobre 2006)

debelix a dit:


> Ce que je ne comprens pas c'est que j'arrive à imprimer la page de test mais dès que je veux impimer un document j'ai une erreur 300. Ce n'est pas catastrophique car je peu imprimer en usb mais est qu'un jour je peu espérer imprimer en wifi?



Salut !

J'ai eu exactement le même problème avec ma Canon MP800R ! (page test OK, scan OK, mais pas d'impression possible depuis le mac...). 

Mais la solution est très simple : il suffit en fait de sélectionner l'imprimante qui a une adresse MAC derrière son nom, dans l'application Canon IJ Network Tool, à une étape de l'installation... 

Je n'ai pas les détails sous la main, n'ayant pas l'imprimante et le manuel à disposition, mais en fait c'est très nettement indiqué dans le manuel papier (c'est juste que j'étais allé un peu trop vite, "à l'intuitif", lors de mon installation... 

Si tu ne retrouves pas le passage dans le manuel, je te retrouve les détails dès demain matin, si tu veux !

A+


----------



## debelix (8 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir


Exact merci. En fait ce qui n'est pas très clair c'est que l'imprimante étant connu du réseau il faut quand même cliquer sur ajouter et ne pas tenir compte de celle qui apparait déjà et bien sélectionner celle avec l'adresse MAC. 

Maintenant ça marche. Il ne me reste plus que le problème de la carte airport des imacs core 2 duo.

Imprimante wifi canon IP4000R ok. Scanner Agfa e52 OK.

Ce n'est pas le sujet mais en passant pour lire les .avi depuis quicktime n'oubliez pas de cochez la case "Roseta" dans les infos en attendant que les codecs soient compatibles.

Pour ceux qui ont lus mes précédents
messages, finallement je n'ai pas partionné mon disque interne. Je fais simplement des backups sur un disque externe partitionné en sélectionnant ce que je veux mettre sur chaque partition. j'utilise pour cela Carbon copy cloner.

cordialement


----------



## zbab (12 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis bien embêté, car je viens de passer au MacBook, et mon ancien et néanmoins performant scanner Canon Lide 80 ne marche plus ...
En fait, il a marché (à moitié) après que j'aie installé les dernières versions du driver et de CanoScan Toolbox (téléchargées sur le site canadien de Canon, apparemment c'est + à jour) : Pas de problème en le manipulant depuis la Toolbox, mais gros plantages à répétition en voulant le lancer depuis un des 4 boutons.
J'ai donc tout viré, et tout réinstallé. Et depuis, il ne reconnait plus le pilote : Je lance Toolbox, je lance un scan, le scanner fait son petit bruit habituel du début, et là il s'arrête et, et le message "fichier endommagé, veuillez réinstaller le pilote" apparaît.
J'ai donc recommencé au moins 3 ou 4 fois, en virant tout avant de tout réinstaller, et à chaque fois c'est le même problême.
Pour finir, j'ai tenté de tout réinstaller depuis le CD original du Lide 80, mais ça me fait le même problême ...  

Que dois-je faire ?  Balancer le scanner par la fenêtre et en racheter un autre ? :casse: :hosto: 
Bref, ça m'énerve sérieusement. Ils ne sont pas foutus de suivre l'évolution logicielle de leurs produits, tout ça pour qu'on en achète d'autres ...  

Merci de m'éclairer un peu (si quelqu'un pense qu'il est possible de tenter quelque chose de plus) ...


----------



## zbab (13 Octobre 2006)

Oups ! Je n'avais pas vu ce sujet unique !
Je re-poste donc mon message d'il y a quelques minutes :

Bonjour,

Je suis bien emb&#234;t&#233;, car je viens de passer au MacBook, et mon ancien et n&#233;anmoins performant scanner Canon Lide 80 ne marche plus ...
En fait, il a march&#233; (&#224; moiti&#233 apr&#232;s que j'aie install&#233; les derni&#232;res versions du driver et de CanoScan Toolbox (t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;es sur le site canadien de Canon, apparemment c'est + &#224; jour) : Pas de probl&#232;me en le manipulant depuis la Toolbox, mais gros plantages &#224; r&#233;p&#233;tition en voulant le lancer depuis un des 4 boutons.
J'ai donc tout vir&#233;, et tout r&#233;install&#233;. Et depuis, il ne reconnait plus le pilote : Je lance Toolbox, je lance un scan, le scanner fait son petit bruit habituel du d&#233;but, et l&#224; il s'arr&#234;te et, et le message "fichier endommag&#233;, veuillez r&#233;installer le pilote" appara&#238;t.
J'ai donc recommenc&#233; au moins 3 ou 4 fois, en virant tout avant de tout r&#233;installer, et &#224; chaque fois c'est le m&#234;me probl&#232;me.
Pour finir, j'ai tent&#233; de tout r&#233;installer depuis le CD original du Lide 80, mais &#231;a me fait le m&#234;me probl&#232;me ...  

Que dois-je faire ?  Balancer le scanner par la fen&#234;tre et en racheter un autre ?   
Bref, &#231;a m'&#233;nerve s&#233;rieusement. Ils ne sont pas foutus de suivre l'&#233;volution logicielle de leurs produits, tout &#231;a pour qu'on en ach&#232;te d'autres ...  

Merci de m'&#233;clairer un peu (si quelqu'un pense qu'il est possible de tenter quelque chose de plus) ...

Zbab.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2006)

Il semble en effet que le pilote de ce mod&#232;le ne fonctionne pas sous Rosetta.

Deux possibilit&#233;s : 1) trouver un pilote g&#233;n&#233;rique si ton scanner est compatible Twain, par exemple (recherche Google sur "Lide 80 Mac Intel"), ou 2) revendre ton scanner et en acheter un disposant de pilotes ad&#233;quats.

Si cependant tu maintenais tes projets de d&#233;fenestration, pr&#233;viens moi (lieu et heure) que je passe par hasard sous ta fen&#234;tre &#224; ce moment l&#224; avec de quoi amortir sa chute (moi, ch'suis encore au G4).


----------



## zbab (13 Octobre 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:


> Nickel, Vive le Canada !    mon Scanner Canon lide 80 fonctionne grace  à ce driver. Etonnant qu'il n'apparaisse pas sur le site en français Canon ?!
> 
> Merci encore G34



C'est bizarre, apparemment mOOnSlide a réussi à faire marcher son Lide 80 grâce aux pilotes du site canadien de Canon  
J'aimerais bien savoir comment ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2006)

zbab a dit:


> C'est bizarre, apparemment mOOnSlide a r&#233;ussi &#224; faire marcher son Lide 80 gr&#226;ce aux pilotes du site canadien de Canon
> J'aimerais bien savoir comment ...



Ben si tu allais y voir, sur ce site ?

Sinon, poser la m&#234;me question &#224; deux endroits, c'est mal !, mais je ne dirais rien pour cette fois, car c'est un peu ma faute aussi : je n'ai pas tilt&#233; en te r&#233;pondant ce matin, j'aurais du fusionner ton pr&#233;c&#233;dent fil avec celui ci. Je le fais tout de suite !


----------



## zbab (13 Octobre 2006)

Bah c'est déjà fait !
J'ai expliqué dans mon 1er message que j'avais essayé avec les drivers du site canadien ...
Mais ça ne marche pas chez moi ...


----------



## marc-aurel (6 Novembre 2006)

bonjour,
mon imprimante (stylus color 760) fonctionne bien avec mon macbook.
mais l'utilitaire " epson printer utility (EPU)" ne se lance plus.

existe-t-il une version pour MAcintel ?

sur le support france d'epson il ne propose pas de logiciel pour cette imprimante mais peut-&#234;tre existe-t-il une version compatible Macintel d'EPU livr&#233;e avec des imprimantes plus r&#233;centes ?

Merci


----------



## phildreuil (15 Janvier 2007)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Tu as installé les drivers proposés avec le DVD de Tiger fourni avec ton MacTel ?? Je peux pas dire pour les EPSON, mais en tout cas pour mon imprimante qui a 2 ans, j'ai retrouvé toutes les fonctions que j'avais sous Windows. Mais je le répète, c'est pas les drivers fournis par Canon, c'est les drivers Apple, du CD d'install de mon MacBook que j'utilise.


avez vous résolu le probleme avec R800 EPSON,car je suis dans votre cas.
Je ne peux rien commander,format ,sans bordure,qualité médiocre en photo.
Grimp print prend le relais malgré tétéchargement des drivers EPSON,mais sont ils Univ Binary.
A vous lire.
Cordialement


----------



## phildreuil (15 Janvier 2007)

desertea a dit:


> Non, j'ai testé le cd fourni avec l'imprimante !!!
> Sur les CD de MacOSX il y a des drivers qui ne sont pas installés par défaut ?
> Si oui, comment les ajouter ?
> 
> ...


BONSOIR
Meme Pbleme avec Mac PRO et R800
Avez vous réussi ...


----------



## zerozerosix (16 Janvier 2007)

phildreuil a dit:


> BONSOIR
> Meme Pbleme avec Mac PRO et R800
> Avez vous réussi ...


 
Il y a sur le site d'EPSON des pilotes pour la R800 en version Mac Intel... Il suffit d'aller dans la rubrique "support technique du site".


----------



## pat1603 (18 Janvier 2007)

au secours au secours...qu´est ce que je fais de mon imprimante toute neuve...hp c4180...impossible de l´installer....  merci de votre aide....aucune reponse hp à mon problème.... 
J´ai un macbook avec10.4...


----------



## mOOnSlide (18 Janvier 2007)

pat1603 a dit:


> au secours au secours...qu´est ce que je fais de mon imprimante toute neuve...hp c4180...impossible de l´installer....



Je pense que tu peux télécharger ce pilote, il est en Universal Binary, donc si ton mac est avec processeur Intel ça devrait fonctionner :
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=219&lc=fr&cc=ca&lang=fr&dlc=fr&product=1141647

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## sarahP (22 Janvier 2007)

Il y a en effet incompatibilté entre la nouvelle génération Mac intel et le logiciel Lacie blue eye (sonde). Par contre le service technique de Lacie peut vous faire parvenir une dernière version qui serait, à leur dire, compatible. 

Je vais l'essayer ce soir...


----------



## Kanard (26 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté récemment une Hp multifonctions c3180.
Mais impossible de l'installer sur mon Mac mini intel avec le Cd.
Une fenetre s'ouvre "l'application photosmart c3100 series installer a quitté inopinément"

Meme si je relance l'application, c'est idem.
Je suis allé sur le site Hp, téléchargé les nouveaux pilotes ; idem.
J'ai tenté de suivre les explications de dépannage, 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...9-1&product=1146331&os=219&rule=28733&lang=fr

Mais j'avoue que jje n'ai rtien compris (je suis un switcheur récent)
Par exemple je ne trouve pas ces chemins : 
- Éléments de bibliothèque/démarrage (pas de "démarrage" dans bibliothéque)
- Préférences système/Connexion (Je trouve "préférences systéme, mais connexion pas trouvé)
Merci pour votre aide,


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Janvier 2007)

Visiblement, cela ne s'arrange pas le support Mac chez HP. Il faudrait qu'ils arrêtent de snifer les cartouches d'encre...  

Bon, cela concerne en partie Classic et donc pas un Mac Intel. Tu oublies cette page.  

1. Tu désinstalles tout ce que tu aurais pu installé de HP sur ton Mac Mini, via la fonction de dés-installation HP mais aussi à la mains, même les drivers fournis avec le système. Fouille bien dans /Bibliothèque/Application Support, dans /Bibliothèque/Frameworks, dans /Bibliothèque/Image Capture et dans /Bibliothèque/Receipts. N'oublie pas les .plist dans ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences.

[c'est pour virer d'éventuels plug-ins et programmes PPC qui ont tendance à foutre la m*** sur Intel avec HP]

2. Une fois le ménage fait, tu ré-installes les drivers HP d'origine via ton DVD d'installation n°1 (Optional Installs)

3. Tu télé-charges ceci.

4. Tu l'installes comme si cela était ton disque d'installation fourni avec ton imprimante AIO.

5. Tu reviens nous dire si cela à marché.

6. En cas d'échec de cette procédure appliquée scrupuleusement, tu passes un savon à HP.  

C'moon.


----------



## Kanard (27 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ton aide,mais  ca ne marche pas.
J'ai vérifié tous ces dossiers, viré ce qui pouvait concerner Hp et les .plist dans les répertoires indiqués.
J'ai redémarré,
Ensuite, j'ai téléchargé le pack sur la page Hp.
Au lancement, comme auparavant, j'ai la fenetre qui s'affiche ;
 "l'application photosmart c3100 séries installer a quitté inopinément.
Mac os X et les autres applications n'ont pas été affectés"
J'ai également tenté la procédure Hp, meme résultat ...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Janvier 2007)

Le rapport de bug dit quoi ?


----------



## Kanard (27 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,
Il est long ce rapport ...
Voici le d&#233;but : 

Date/Time:      2007-01-27 21:23:21.240 +0100
OS Version:     10.4.8 (Build 8L2127)
Report Version: 4

Command: HP Installer
Path:    /Volumes/HP All-in-One Software/HP Installer.app/Contents/MacOSClassic/HP Installer
Parent:  WindowServer [74]
Rosetta: Yes

Version: 2.0 (2.0)

PID:    276
Thread: Unknown

Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes:      KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS (0x0001) at 0xfdfdfe03


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Janvier 2007)

C'est la suite qui est g&#233;n&#233;ralement int&#233;ressante, le thread "crash&#233;" par exemple, mais l&#224; je lis "Rosetta : yes" et "MacOS classic"  

Tu es s&#251;r de ce que tu fais ?

Sur Mac Intel, il n'est jamais question de Classic, ce syst&#232;me n'est pas pris en charge.  


Et qu'est-ce que Rosetta viendrait faire la dedans si c'est en UB ?  

C'moon.


----------



## Kanard (28 Janvier 2007)

Heuuu,
Il faut m'expliquer la, car je n'est pas  compris ce que tu me dis ...
Je modifie mon post, car en fait pour etre tr&#233;s pr&#233;cis, je viens d'acquerir ce Mac mini (reconditionn&#233
Or, ce matin encore, je remarque la meme difficult&#233; d'installation pour 2 autres programmes.
Impossible &#224; installer...
Donc, ce n'est plus un probleme de pilotes semble t'il, mais alors, un probl&#233;me d'installation de l'Os ?
Alors la, je patauge ...



Voici le thread "Crash&#233;" ;

Unknown thread crashed with unknown flavor: 1
  state_count: 16

Binary Images Description:
    0x1000 -     0x2fff LaunchCFMApp 	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Support/LaunchCFMApp


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Janvier 2007)

L&#224;, je pense qu'une r&#233;-installation de l'OS s'impose, d'autant plus si les difficult&#233;s se confirment pour d'autres programmes.

Tu peux toujours essayer avant cela de v&#233;rifier l'&#233;tat de ton disque dur (/Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque) par acquit de conscience, on ne sait jamais une petite r&#233;paration pourrait faire l'affaire.  

Mais je crois que ton p&#233;riph&#233;rique HP n'y est malheureusement pour rien (un bug de ce niveau l&#224;, &#231;a m'intriguait beaucoup).

Sauvegarde tes documents et surtout la biblioth&#232;que de ta "maison", c'est l&#224; que sont tes r&#233;glages Internet (Safari, Mail, Carnet d'Adresse, etc...). Moi, je recopie toujours le contenu int&#233;gral de la "maison" dans ces cas l&#224;.

Si l'utilitaire de disque ne trouve pas d'erreurs, tu peux faire une "archiver et installer", cela conservera tes r&#233;glages. Sinon, le mieux est "effacer et installer", c'est-&#224;-dire la "clean install".

C'moon.


----------



## Kanard (28 Janvier 2007)

Hello !

Bon, j'ai réinstallé os X, et euréka, pas de probléme pour installer l'imprimante !
Le probléme semble réglé.
Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## kmilloo (10 Février 2007)

Bon je crois que j'avais posté au mauvais endroit, j'avais pas vu le topic unique pour les drivers.
je fais un copié collé de mon post ici...

Je viens d'installer une HP photosmart c4180 tout en un (scan+imprimante) sur mon macbook C2D, os 10.4.8.
La numérisation image fonctionne bien mais quand je veux numériser en texte => gros bug, pas de reconnaissance des caractères.
Le gestionnaire de logiciel HP me dit que le logiciel d'OCR n'est pas installé.
J'ai moi aussi fait la mise à jour du logiciel HP, j'ai maintenant la version 1.1.3
Comment faire pour revenir en arrière? Est-ce que ça va changer quelque chose?
Bref pour l'instant donc, j'ai un scan qui ne scanne pas...... 
Si quelqu'un comprend quelque chose ou peut m'expliquer (ce qui va être plus difficile  ), welcome!

Voilà après ce 1er post j'ai fait d'autres manip:

J'ai désinstallé le logiciel HP avec la procedure standard puis j'ai essayé de virer tout ce qui paraissait lié à HP grace à spotlight.
J'ai ensuite essayé d'installer les drivers fourni sur le DVD d'install tiger et qui sont dans HD/biblio/ receipt. Ca s'appelle hewlettpackardprinterdrivers.pkg ou un truc du style.
Là impossible d'aller jusqu'au bout de l'installation....
Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire, ni où aller chercher......
Heu...help?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Février 2007)

Attention, tu confonds les .pkg du dossier /Biblioth&#232;que/Receipts, qui est une sorte de "preuve d'installation" pour le syst&#232;me, avec les drivers.

Les drivers d'imprimantes se trouvent dans /Biblioth&#232;que/Printers. Si comme tu as dit, tu as enlev&#233; tout ce qui est HP, tu ne dois plus rien y avoir (pour HP).

Pour r&#233;installer les drivers fournis par le syst&#232;me, tu dois d'abord retirer le .pkg correspondant dans le dossier /Biblioth&#232;que/Receipts (celui que tu as nomm&#233.

Ensuite, sur ton DVD d'installation, par "Optional Install", tu r&#233;installes les drivers HP.

Maintenant, quand tu auras recommenc&#233; la proc&#233;dure d'installation de ta "tout-en-un" &#224; partir des CD fournis, tu v&#233;rifieras que tu as bien un dossier "DPE" dans /Biblioth&#232;que/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scan Pro et qu'il contient le logiciel d'OCR.

Ta "tout-en-un" est d'un mod&#232;le r&#233;cent, tu ne devrais pas avoir &#224; t&#233;l&#233;-charger quoique ce soit sur le site HP.

C'moon.


----------



## kmilloo (10 Février 2007)

Bon, j'ai fait une connerie....
Après avoir viré le hpprinterdrivers.pkg dans receipt, j'ai inséré mon dvd d'installation.
 J'ai lancé "installer bundled software"...et là j'ai vu qu'il etait en train de me réinstaller photobooth, les jeux etc....j'ai donc arrété la manip à la barbare en ejectant le dvd et je me retrouve avec l'assistant d'installation de bundled software bloqué, impossible de faire quitter , il me dit "Le fenêtre ne peut pas être fermée parce que le Programme d'installation est en service"..
J'ai donc le programme d'installation coincé au milieu de mon bureau et je suis encore plus dans la m**** qu'avant...


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Février 2007)

Redémarre ton iMac via le menu pomme.

Tu pouvais laisser se dérouler l'installation "Bundled", cela n'aurait causé aucun problème. Le système se fie aux .pkg du dossier Receipts et donc n'aurait rien changé ou pas grand chose.

Conseil : laisse ton iMac et ton imprimante tranquilles quelques temps, va te changer les idées et, bien reposé, au calme, reprend les opérations d'installation.

La nuit porte conseil, elle repose surtout.  

Dis-toi qu'il n'y a rien de grâve, au pire tu ré-installe tout.  
Mais on n'est pas forcé d'arriver jusque là.

Je ne te raconterais pas mes premiers exploits avec mon iMac et les DVD d'installation.  

C'moon.


----------



## kmilloo (11 Février 2007)

Héhé  c'est ce que j'ai fait, j'ai laissé tomber et je viens de m'y remettre.
Merci de ton aide en tout cas et des conseils, jusqu'à présent c'est ce qui m'a permis de rattraper un peu mes erreurs.  Ca m'a aussi évité de balancer l'imprimante par le fenêtre tellement cette histoire me rappelle les installations sans fin sous pc.
Je crois qu'avec mon précedent ibook, j'ai pris de mauvaise habitudes de facilité.
Là, le fameux "plug & play" en prend un coup  

Bref,  j'ai refait l'install via le dvd d'installation de tiger et via les cd fournis avec l'imprimante.
Effectivement maintenant  j'ai le fameux dossier "DPE" dans /Bibliothèque/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scan Pro qui contient le logiciel d'OCR qui s'appelle DPE 11.5....
On pourrait croire que tout est ok, mais ça serait trop beau, j'ai encore quelques pb.
-Le gestionnaire HP me dit toujours que le logiciel d'OCR n'est pas installé???
 Là j'avoue que je ne comprends pas puisque la numérisation de texte fonctionne....
-Qd je numérise un texte ça marche si je l'envoie vers textedit mais absolument pas si  j'envoie sur néooffice (ça me fait littéralement du chinois)  
-Impossible de numériser une page qui contient à la fois du texte et des photos/images     comme une page de journal ou de magazine par exemple...

Voilà où j'en suis là. Ya du progrès par rapport à hier mais c'est pas encore gagné...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Février 2007)

kmilloo a dit:


> (...)
> Bref,  j'ai refait l'install via le dvd d'installation de tiger et via les cd fournis avec l'imprimante.
> Effectivement maintenant  j'ai le fameux dossier "DPE" dans /Bibliothèque/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scan Pro qui contient le logiciel d'OCR qui s'appelle DPE 11.5....
> On pourrait croire que tout est ok, mais ça serait trop beau, j'ai encore quelques pb.
> ...


Ton message disant que l'OCR n'est pas installé me laisse perplexe, j'ai eu des problèmes de ce genre, mais c'était lors du passage de ma AIO en UB. Peut-être restait-il des fichiers de préférences à liquider ? :mouais: 

Si tu utilisais avant une autre imprimante ou un scanner HP, vérifie la nature des plug-ins  (Pomme+I) dans /Bibliothèque/Application support/hp/hppa/plugins ; ils doivent tous être du type "Universel".
Vérifie aussi le pilote TWAIN dans /Bibliothèque/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Sources/HPScanPro.ds/Contents/MacOS/HPScanPro lui aussi doit être "Universel".

Si c'est comme pour ma 3210 Photosmart, le logiciel d'OCR se règle via HP Scan Pro.
Lancer l'application (Applications>Helwett-Packard>HP Scan Pro) et aller dans le menu des préférences.
Pour les caractères "chinois" de NéoOffice, c'est que ce soft gère mal les polices. Je n'ai aucun problème avec TextEdit, Pages et OpenOffice (malgré X11) en utilisant le DPE 11.5.

Les OCR fournis avec les scanners (surtout dans le cas d'une "tout-en-un") sont souvent très basiques et tiennent rarement compte des images ou de la mise en page. Pour cela, il faut monter en gamme de scanner ou acquérir un logiciel OCR plus puissant. Pour image et texte, la numérisation en PDF est souvent la meilleure solution.

C'moon.


----------



## kmilloo (11 Février 2007)

Concernant ta remarque sur d'éventuels "restes" d'une autre imprimante, je n'ai jamais installé d'autres imprimantes sur mon macbook, ça ne peut donc pas venir de là.
J'ai tenté une petite expérience, j'ai fait l'installation de l'imprimante sur mon ibook et là encore, même si apparemment l'OCr fonctionne plus ou moins (sans respect de la mise en page ou des polices) , quand je vais dans les préferences de HP scan pro, il me dit que l'OCR n'est pas installé..... bizarre bizarre.
Bon je suis allée voir si le pilote TWAIN était en universel mais je ne sais pas comment le savoir (ça fait un peu "quiche" de dire ça mais je n'ai mon macbook que depuis 10 jours et sur mon ibook, je ne suis pas allée mettre mon nez là-dedans   )
Bon si j'ai bien compris, il va falloir que j'investisse dans un OCR plus puissant... Je bosse en journalisme, j'ai donc  souvent besoin de scanner des journaux pour archiver mes articles et là je me retrouve un peu coincée. Genre je me vois mal refaire la mise en page de chaque article après chaque numérisation  
Bref, quand j'aurais rallumé mon macbook, je te dirai les infos que je trouve dans TWAIN data sources. Là dans mon ibook, ça dit que HPScanPro est un fichier executable Unix... Je suis pas plus avancée pour l'instant
J'crois que je vais aller faire un tour dans les forums MacG histoire de trouver un logiciel d'OCR:mouais:


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Février 2007)

Sur Mac Intel et pour l'usage que tu demande, tu n'as pas tellement le choix : Readiris Pro 11. Je l'utilise et en suis assez satisfait. Il faut bien assimiler le manuel et c'est bon.  
Le prix est en conséquence = +150  

Pour savoir si une application ou un plug-in est PPC ou Universel => Pomme+I sur l'icône.
Mais je ne pense pas que cela vienne de là puisque tu n'as rien installé d'autre.

HP fait souvent des logiciels pour Mac assez mal foutus. Même au téléchargement, ils fournissent parfois des softs complètement bugués. Je sors d'en reprendre...  

C'moon.


----------



## kmilloo (11 Février 2007)

Bon ben il me reste plus que mes yeux pour pleurer et envoyer une lettre d'insultes à HP. Je crois que j'aurais mieux fait de me casser une jambe le jour où j'ai acheté ce truc :mouais: 
Le coup de pomme+I pour afficher les infos, c'est ce que j'ai fait tout à l'heure pour te dire que HPScanPro etait un fichier executable unix. Ca ne donne pas bcp plus de détails.
En l'occurence c'est ce truc là qui est censé être de l'universal non ? (puisque c'est "censé" fonctionner aussi  bien sur mon macbook que sur l'ibook).
L'icone de HPScanPro est un petit carré noir avec écrit "exec" dessus en vert...
Qd je fais pomme+I, ça dit "fichier executable unix", comment on sait si c'est universal ou pas ? (si la réponse est dans la question, je sors => )


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Février 2007)

Et bien je me demande si le problème n'est pas là justement... :mouais: 

Voici mon pilote TWAIN HPScanPro du répertoire /Bibliothèque/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Sources





Comme tu peux le voir, sous "fichier exécutable Unix" il y a "Universal".

C'moon.


----------



## kmilloo (11 Février 2007)

Bon, je viens de vérifier sur mon macbook et en effet, sous "fichier executable unix" ya bien écrit universal donc c'est ok...
En fait maintenant il ne me reste qu'à résoudre le pb OCR=>néooffice où ça plante carrément et puis toujours cette petite phrase bizarre qui me dit que l'OCR n'est pas activé (sur l'ibook comme sur la macbook) alors que la reconnaissance de caractères fonctionne quand même plus ou moins (en tout cas mieux qu'après avoir fait la maj des pilotes hp où là plus rien ne marchait)
Je suis perplexe, j'avoue.
Merci en tout cas de prendre le temps de m'aider


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Février 2007)

Je viens d'aller faire un tour chez HP.

La page des logiciels &#224; t&#233;l&#233;-charger pour la C4180 pr&#233;sente une version tr&#232;s r&#233;cente du pilote d'impression (f&#233;vrier 2007) 4.3 ainsi qu'une version du pack logiciel (Photosmart Studio, HP ScanPro et normalement le logiciel d'OCR).

Est-ce ceci que tu avais t&#233;l&#233;-charg&#233; ?

Personnellement, j'aurais essay&#233; d'installer le pilote d'impression puis le pack logiciel. Si tu l'as d&#233;j&#224; fait pour le r&#233;sultat que l'on sait, contacte HP apr&#232;s avoir enregistr&#233; ton produit sur leur site. Ils sauront peut-&#234;tre pourquoi tu as ce message illogique, ou du moins comment t'en d&#233;barrasser.

De toute fa&#231;on tu es encore sous garantie, autant en profiter.

C'moon.

Edit : cette page du support HP est peut-&#234;tre une bonne piste. Je n'en sais pas plus, tout cela est trop sp&#233;cifique &#224; ton mod&#232;le d'imprimante.

Bonne chance.


----------



## babeuf (13 Février 2007)

Même pb que Kmilloo...
Je suis sous intel 20p (acheté il y a deux semaines).
J'ai acheté une HP C4180 plus chère que la 160, à cause précisément de la qualité de numérisation. Côté image, rien à dire, ça fonctionne, mais l'OCR, même message que Kmilloo.
Très cher Moonwalker, pourqoi mon info sur HP Scan Pro est sensiblement différente de la tienne ?? Fichier plus lourd et indication différente pour le type !!!

A noter que j'avais suivi le manuel d'installation, que tout était indiqué en universal.
Voyant que ça ne marchait pas, j'ai désinstallé puis je suis allé sur le lien HP que tu donnes et j'ai téléchargé le driver ad hoc en version 7.9 (donc plus récente que le CD en 7.8 que j'ai avec l'imprimante).

Si on me dit que je n'ai pas accès à l'OCR sans payer 150 pour Readiris, c'est NIET, je la ramène !!
Merci d'avance.


----------



## babeuf (13 Février 2007)

J'oubliais... voilà ma page info (en pièce jointe).


----------



## babeuf (13 Février 2007)

Désolé, un peu de mal pour joindre une pièce... j'ai même pas réussi à placer ma capture de fenêtre dans ce message...
Quand je dis type différent, c'est : Application (Universal)
Quant à la taille : 9,4 Mo !! (Rien que ça)


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Février 2007)

babeuf a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233;, un peu de mal pour joindre une pi&#232;ce... j'ai m&#234;me pas r&#233;ussi &#224; placer ma capture de fen&#234;tre dans ce message...
> Quand je dis type diff&#233;rent, c'est : Application (Universal)
> Quant &#224; la taille : 9,4 Mo !! (Rien que &#231;a)


Parce que nous ne parlons pas de la m&#234;me chose.

Ce que je montre c'est le pilote TWAIN dans ./Biblioth&#232;que/Image Capture/TWAIN Date Sources pas l'application HP Scan Pro de ./Applications/Helwett-Packard.  

De toute fa&#231;on le probl&#232;me ne vient pas de l&#224;.

Il faudrait sans doute revoir la proc&#233;dure d'installation de ta C6180 et consulter &#224; ce sujet le site de HP (notamment la page que j'ai donn&#233; en lien), voir contacter leur support.

Quant &#224; acheter un OCR, c'est selon ses besoins. Kmilloo souhaite des fonctions avanc&#233;es pour son travail que le petit OCR fourni avec les "tout-en-un" HP ne poss&#232;de pas.

Maintenant, avec les logiciels HP que l'on t&#233;l&#233;-charge, il est bien sp&#233;cifi&#233; sur le site que certains logiciels tiers du CD ne sont pas inclus. Donc, il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable de faire cette mise &#224; jour par dessus l'ancienne installation afin de conserver l'OCR, s'il n'est pas fourni. C'est ainsi que je proc&#233;dais avant le passage en UB pour ma HP 3210. Je conservais alors l'OCR install&#233; dans ./Biblioth&#232;que/Application Support/Helwett-Packard/HPScanPro/DPE.

C'moon.


----------



## mOOnSlide (15 Février 2007)

Pour infos (mais vous le savez peut être déjà) il existe une liste des matèriels compatibles Mac sur le site HP :
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...lc=fr&os=219&product=1100995&docname=bpm35001

Pour les imprimantes deskjets ils précisent, en plus de la version OS Mac, si c'est compatible PowerPC et/ou Intel.
Pour la C4180, je ne l'ai pas trouvé, mais je l'ai peut être zappé....
A+


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Février 2007)

Le probl&#232;me avec HP ce n'est pas la compatibilit&#233; annonc&#233;e mais bien la compatibilit&#233; r&#233;elle, celle que l'on a jamais eu ou que l'on perd avec une mise &#224; jour chez HP parce que les logiciels sont d&#233;faillants, sp&#233;cialement dans la num&#233;risation. Du travail de cochons, quoi !  

C'moon.


----------



## DrFlake (24 Février 2007)

J'essaie en vain d'installer mon Epson DX 4800 sur mon IMAC 20'...
J'ai évidement telechargeé les pilotes correspondant mac intel, qui semblent bien s'installer, mais...lors d'un essai d'impression la DX 4800 est bien reconnue mais impossible de selectionner l'imprimante ou le pilote dans la fenetre "imprimer via..." ou je ne trouve pas mon imprimante...
En revanche la fonction scanner fonctionne impec...
comprend pas... 
Z'avez une idée?

je n'avais pas vu le "post-it" consacré à ce problème, je m'en vais essayer de ce pas...


----------



## R1nafoute (28 Février 2007)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur MAC et j'ai installé mon epson DX4050 sous OSX et tout fonctionne parfaitement au niveau de l'impression et du scanner (si j'utilise epson scan).
Par contre, lorsque j'essai de scanner directement avec acrobat professionel, il ne voit pas le scanner.

Faut-il un driver particulier ???

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Cyberom (3 Mars 2007)

bonjour,

j'ai le même problème que certains : je n'arrive pas à installer mon imprimante canon i350.
en faite c'est une imprimante paratagé sous windows. et je la vois et peu l'installer mais au moment de selectionner le driver, il n'y a que les drivers gimp-print 

comment faire pour avoir toute la liste des drivers ?


----------



## Jdrien (4 Mars 2007)

marc-aurel a dit:


> bonjour,
> mon imprimante (stylus color 760) fonctionne bien avec mon macbook.
> mais l'utilitaire " epson printer utility (EPU)" ne se lance plus.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
suite à une install de tiger sur mon macbook, je peux imprimer sur mon epson photo 750 mais l'Epson printer Utility2(version 3 universal) que j'ai fait installer à priori avec le systeme(/Library/Printers/Epson/InkjetPrinter/Utilities) ne detecte pas l'imprimante... le même utilitaire version 1 (PowerPC) que j'avais gardé ne veut pas se lancer...  alors j'ai voulu reinstaller la version powerpc...qui ne marche toujours pas(quitte inopinement)....
J'ai deja eu ce genre de problèmes mais...bref, mon avis sur les drivers Epson...euh...bof hein ! mais c'est pas çà qui me fera reinvestir dans une imprimante Epson lol !!! puis je trouve la gestion des imprimantes sous os x pas très simple non ?
M'enfin si quelqu'un pouvait me depanner, rien que pour voir le niveau d'encre et tout et tout....
Merci d'avance


----------



## Calamity (21 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre également des problèmes pour installer mon imprimante HP DEskjet 930c (un dinosaure, paraît-il...) sur mon iMac Intel Core 2 Duo (sous 10.4.9). J'ai téléchargé le pilote d'imprimante pour Mac sur le site de HP, les drivers censés être mis à jour, et impossible de lancer la moindre impression. Vu le prix des cartouches et que je ne me sers quasiment plus de la cartouche couleur, j'envisage d'acheter une imprimante laser monochrome (j'ai repéré la HP Laserjet 1022, à défaut de la Canon LBP 3200 qui ne semble pas faite pour les Macintosh, à mon grand désespoir). Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si je peux jeter mon dévolu sur la HP Laserjet 1022 "les yeux fermés" (problèmes rencontrés, solutionnés?) en fonction de ma configuration, ou bien me conseiller un meilleur achat ?

Merci à vous.


----------



## zazthemac (22 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

moi c'est avec une imprimante HP psc 1215 que j'ai des soucis j'ai teleharger 2 versions de drivers (le print only et le soft complet) rien n'y fait. Bon pour arranger le tout elle est branchée sur le PC (bouh) de ma femmeauquelle j'accéde par  wifi. 

mon I mac la trouve mais pas de driver donc imprimante marche pas.  par contre en usb elle fonctionne c space!!!! quand je l'ajoute en réseau suis obligé de laisser generic postcript printer. même guttenprint n'y a rien fait.

Ai 'limpression que hp se fiche pas mal des utilisateurs mac.

comme  006 je vais faire du ploug and plaie et surtout ploug deploug..


----------



## lacrymoboy (22 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tutti,
j'ai lu les 8 pages concernant les drivers intel et j'explique : 
J'essaye d'installer une vieille imprimante LBP 800 Canon sur le macbook par un adaptateur parallèle/USB.
Bien-sûr pas de drivers chez Canon, pas de drivers dans le DVD d'install et j'ai même essayer usbtb-1.0.15 mais après avoir scannner les drivers, il me dit qu'il n'y en a pas de compatible. Dois-je vraiment acheter une autre imprimante ?
Merci d'avance.
NB : en plus je suis en Finlande donc pas facile d'installer en Finlandais ! 

lacrymoboy


----------



## ybos (27 Août 2007)

david rennes a dit:


> Bon, ben moi j'ai un problème avec mon HP Deskjet 920c...
> Elle est reconnue, elle est dans la liste des pilotes fournis.
> Donc j'imprime. Ca ne refuse pas de fonctionner. Ca imprime. Mais ça fait des "demi lignes" la plupart du temps, ne s'impriment que la moitié haute des lettres...




Bonjours à tous !

Je ressort mon Hp 920c du carton et je me rend compte du problème qui est le même que David. J'ai bien entendu lu les 8 pages et rien n'y fait....je vais repeupler l'Afrique de zèbre avec toutes ces pages rayées et gâché 

Une solution ou des conseils ? je prends !

Merci d'avance,
Pommement

ybos


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Août 2007)

Gutenprint Printer Drivers


----------



## le baron du 31 (31 Août 2007)

bonsoir vous savez si la logitech quickcam sphere marche sous mac ? je n'ai rien trouver merci d'avance.

ps:une petite photo pour illustrer ma requete
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





merci d'avance


----------



## Zyrol (31 Août 2007)

le baron du 31 a dit:


> bonsoir vous savez si la logitech quickcam sphere marche sous mac ? je n'ai rien trouver merci d'avance.
> 
> ps:une petite photo pour illustrer ma requetemerci d'avance



Avec les drivers Macam elle devrait marcher comme indiqu&#233; sur cette page : 

http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/cameras/index.php


----------



## iantoine (4 Septembre 2007)

merci beaucoup


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Avec les drivers Macam elle devrait marcher comme indiqué sur cette page :
> 
> http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/cameras/index.php



Euh ... Si tu regardes le détail de cette page, tu verras que le pilote pour cette cam est "In progress", donc, faudra patienter, c'est en cours de développement, ça ne marche pas encore !


----------



## Zyrol (4 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh ... Si tu regardes le détail de cette page, tu verras que le pilote pour cette cam est "In progress", donc, faudra patienter, c'est en cours de développement, ça ne marche pas encore !



je me suis un peu avancé, en effet.
Par contre il y a un old et un nex model. Avec l'ancien modele, les drivers sont inclus dans mac osx, donc as tu essayé de la brancher ?


----------



## Bozzo (7 Septembre 2007)

Jdrien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> suite à une install de tiger sur mon macbook, je peux imprimer sur mon epson photo 750 mais l'Epson printer Utility2 (version 3 universal) que j'ai fait installer à priori avec le systeme(/Library/Printers/Epson/InkjetPrinter/Utilities) ne detecte pas l'imprimante... le même utilitaire version 1 (PowerPC) que j'avais gardé ne veut pas se lancer...  alors j'ai voulu reinstaller la version powerpc...qui ne marche toujours pas(quitte inopinement)....
> J'ai deja eu ce genre de problèmes mais...bref, mon avis sur les drivers Epson...euh...bof hein ! mais c'est pas çà qui me fera reinvestir dans une imprimante Epson lol !!! puis je trouve la gestion des imprimantes sous os x pas très simple non ?
> M'enfin si quelqu'un pouvait me depanner, rien que pour voir le niveau d'encre et tout et tout....
> Merci d'avance



Et moi j'ai le même problème avec une Stylus 760. Impossible de nettoyer les buses, impossible de connaitre le niveau d'encre... Si quelqu'un a une solution...


----------



## solunatic (14 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de me faire un ptit plaisir en achetant un scanner à plat HP Scanjet 3800. Ca a pas l'air d'être du grand art mais pour 80 euros apparemment il est plus que correct. Je dis apparemment parce que je m'arrache les cheveux depuis ce matin !!!!! J'en ai un peu marre.

Résumé :

Je branche le scanner sans rien installer. Ca marche pas. Normal.
J'installe le cd fourni par HP avec HP scan pro machinchouette. Je lance photoshop, je lui dis "importer fichier TWAIN" ou un truc du genre. Le truc s'ouvre, puis se ferme. Je réessaie une fois, même chose. Je réessaie quinze fois, même chose.
Ensuite, je télécharge les derniers drivers, soi-disant UB mais ça m'étonnerait. Tous les softs en UB que j'ai installés jusqu'ici marchent. (J'oubliais : j'ai un Macbook 2ghz 1 Go RAM sous OSX 10.4.quelquechose)
J'installe donc la dernière version du soft, qui répond au joli nom de "HP Photosmart Studio 9.3.5". Je relance photoshop, je réessaie d'importer une photo via le scaner. Il me dit que ça marche pas parce qu'il détecte pas le scanner. OUPS. J'avais oublié de le brancher. Bref, je recommence avec le scanner ché-bran en USB 2 qui tue sa race, et là, ça marche !!! pendant une seconde !!! Après cette seconde, le prog plante et photoshop ne répond plus. Je réessaie une fois : même chose. Je réessaie trente fois : la même.

Fin du résumé.

Je vais finir chauve si je continue, je suis en plein milieu de ma rentrée administrative et j'ai, à part le côté artistique de scanner des photos etc pour divers travaux graphiques, des tonnes de papiers à numériser pour tous ces organismes à la con qui nous prennent du temps et de l'énergie. 

Donc, heu..... Quelqu'un a un début de réponse ? Genre driver alternatif, je sais pas... Un truc qui marche quoi, là je désespère !


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Septembre 2007)

Tu m'a l'air bien nerveux, fut respirer un bon coup, aller faire un tour, etc...

Déjà, généralement, on branche le scanner après avoir installé les drivers.

Si tu as installé la version du disque, tu as peut-être installé des plug-ins et programmes PPC que malheureusement l'installation de la version UB ne remplace pas (merci HP).

Il faut désinstaller le scanner dans les règles (c-à-d en utilisant les outils HP) puis finir "à la main"

voir du coté de /Bibliothèque/Application Support/hp, /Bibliothèque/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Source, /Bibliothèque/frameworks et ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences

Une fois ce qu'il faut à la corbeille (attention de ne pas jeter n'importe quoi), on redémarre et on vide la corbeille.

Puis on installe les logiciels UB (même s'il sont merdiques, ce sont bien des UB, encore une fois merci HP) sans se préoccuper du CD.

On branche le scanner quand on nous y invite et on n'oublie pas la petite réparation des autorisations.


----------



## solunatic (14 Septembre 2007)

On a d&#233;sinstall&#233; les drivers PPC, supprim&#233; tous les fichiers dont tu parlais, red&#233;marr&#233;, install&#233; les drivers UB, red&#233;marr&#233;.

J'ai lanc&#233; "HP Photosmart Studio", cliqu&#233; sur "num&#233;riser", l&#224; il lance "HP Scanjet Pro". 

Ya un progr&#232;s : l'application se lance, et elle ne se ferme pas. Mais elle se plante et je suis oblig&#233; de la forcer &#224; quitter.

J'ai fait tout ce que tu as mentionn&#233; dans ton post, sauf "r&#233;parations des autorisations" because je ne sais pas &#224; quoi &#231;a correspond. Est-ce pour quelque chose dans la non-r&#233;ponse du programme ?

Chuis pas nerveux, mais.... &#231;a me stresse.

EDIT :

Je n'ai pas forc&#233; HP Scan pro &#224; quitter cette fois, j'ai gentiment attendu. Et finalement, ce message d'erreur est apparu :

"Une application logicielle requise est manquante ou corrompue. R&#233;installez le logiciel ou scannez votre disque dur &#224; la recherche du probl&#232;me."

Je vois pas ce que &#231;a peut &#234;tre. Si je me remet en question, peut-&#234;tre que j'ai supprim&#233; un fichier de trop dans la biblioth&#232;que, mais pourtant j'ai bien fait gaffe &#224; pas foutre le merdier dedans...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Septembre 2007)

R&#233;parer les autorisations :

/Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaires de disque

En profiter pour faire &#233;galement une v&#233;rification du disque dur.

Sinon, essayer de voir si Transfert d'Image peut effectuer la num&#233;risation via le pilote TWAIN.

D'ailleurs, arrives-tu au moins &#224; num&#233;riser :
&#8212; depuis le logiciel HP ?
&#8212; depuis le scanner ?
&#8212; depuis une application tiers ?

Je n'ai pas ce scanner, juste une HP AIO dont le scanner m'en a fait voir de toutes les couleurs lors du passage &#224; l'UB.

Toutefois, le pilote UB de la 3800 (HP Scan Pro 7.1.8) est bon, c'est celui que j'utilise en remplacement de celui fournit dans le pack logiciel UB pour ma AIO (une collection de bugs).

Lorsque j'installe ma AIO, je l'&#233;teinds et la d&#233;branche une dizaine de seconde, apr&#232;s avoir termin&#233; la configuration. &#199;a semble lui permettre de remettre ses id&#233;es en place.

Mon conseil (et ce n'est pas de la pub d&#233;plac&#233;e) : rends cette salet&#233;e &#224; HP et ach&#232;te un Canon 4400 F (environ le m&#234;me prix, tr&#232;s bon pilotes UB en t&#233;l&#233;chargement chez Canon, aucune emmerde &#224; l'installation).


----------



## solunatic (14 Septembre 2007)

J'ai acheté ça sur priceminister 

Je peux le revendre sur priceminister remarque.

'Fin bon, là je baisse un peu les bras, t'façons aujourd'hui c'est pas une bonne journée et je sature à bloc. Donc là j'ai ouvert Live et je fais de la zique, ça pose ! 

On verra le reste lundi 

[Mode Week-end ON]

PS : Merci pour tes conseils avisés


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Septembre 2007)

Une dernière info :

Je viens d'installer les logiciels UB du HP 3800 sur un système en disque externe.

Il installe les dossiers et fichiers suivants :

/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Devices/Default.iZProfile
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Devices/HP Scanjet 3800.plist
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Devices/HP Scanjet Scanner.iZProduct
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scan Pro/DPE
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scan Pro/Support
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scan Pro/LIB
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scan Pro/SPF
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scanjet Scanner/HP Scanjet Manager.app
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scanjet Scanner/version.plist
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scanjet Scanner/LegacyCleanup
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scanjet Scanner/ScannerInfo.bundle
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Imaging/HP Imaging Kit.bundle
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Imaging/HP Keywords Kit.bundle
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Imaging/ImageExport.bundle
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Imaging/HPExifCopy
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Imaging/LowResEnhancement
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/iPhoto Support/HP Image Dropper.app
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/iPhoto Support/hp2ipho.bundle
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/iPhoto Support/Jpeg to iPhoto.app
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Printing/HP Printing Kit.bundle
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Printing/Masks
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Printing/Templates
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Settings/ShareClientInfo.plist
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Software Update/HP Rules Processor.app
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Software Update/HP Scheduler.app
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Software Update/HPSUSelfUpdatePostScript.app
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Software Update/HP Software Updater
/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/Uninstaller/HP Scanner Uninstall.bundle

/Library/Image Capture/Scripts/Import and View with iPhoto.app
/Library/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Sources/HPScanPro.ds

/Library/Preferences/HP Registry

/Set Install Language
/Test Install Language

/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Device Manager.app
/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Photosmart Create.app
/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Photosmart Edit.app
/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Photosmart Print.app
/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Photosmart Share.app
/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Photosmart Stitch.app
/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Photosmart Studio.app
/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scan Pro.app
/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scanjet 3800
/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Scanjet Scanner
/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Software Update.app
/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Uninstaller

~/Library/Preferences/com.hp.Device.Manager.plist
~/Library/Preferences/com.hp.Photosmart.Studio.plist
~/Library/Preferences/com.hp.scanner.prefs.plist
~/Library/Preferences/com.hp.softwareupdate.plist

C'moon.


----------



## MacFrancky (26 Septembre 2007)

Une question spéciale pour MoonWalker. Je vais devoir bientôt installer mon HP3210 sur un nouvel IMAC (donc intel). Avant de tout polluer, quelle est selon toi la meilleure procédure d'installation:
1. directement la version 9.5 (UB) dispo sur le site HP sans toucher au DVD d'install
2. d'abord installer la version originale (DVD) puis installer la version 9.5 (UB)

tes conseils avaient été précieux pour installer la 3210 sur mon powerbook actuel.​


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Septembre 2007)

MacFrancky a dit:


> Une question sp&#233;ciale pour MoonWalker. Je vais devoir bient&#244;t installer mon HP3210 sur un nouvel IMAC (donc intel). Avant de tout polluer, quelle est selon toi la meilleure proc&#233;dure d'installation:
> 1. directement la version 9.5 (UB) dispo sur le site HP sans toucher au DVD d'install
> 2. d'abord installer la version originale (DVD) puis installer la version 9.5 (UB)
> 
> tes conseils avaient &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;cieux pour installer la 3210 sur mon powerbook actuel.​


Salut,

J'&#233;tais en train de te d&#233;crire la proc&#233;dure que j'utilise pour installer correctement la HP 3210 sur un Mac Intel quand j'ai d&#233;couvert que HP avait enfin mis &#224; jour son logiciel UB buggu&#233;. Un an apr&#232;s, faut pas &#234;tre press&#233;...  

Alors, si tu veux bien patienter, j'installerai cette version 9.5 cette nuit (l&#224;, je voudrais bien m'y lancer de suite mais l'iMac travaille dur).  

Si tu te d&#233;cides &#224; l'installer, n'utilises surtout pas ton CD d'installation, seulement ce paquet logiciel.

Voil&#224;. Je ne manquerai pas de revenir ici pour te rendre compte de mes tests.  

C'moon.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Septembre 2007)

Coucou !  

Me revoilou !

Première surprise, il faut connecter son imprimante à l'ordinateur avant d'effectuer l'installation afin qu'elle soit détectée par le logiciel.

Ça change de tout ce dont on avait l'habitude et surtout va à l'encontre des consignes du manuel.  

Après l'installation, il faut faire une réparation des autorisations (et il y a matière à réparer):afraid: 

Pour mon iMac Core Duo Early 2006, les tests d'impression et de numérisation se sont déroulés sans problèmes.

L'interface de HP Scan Pro a été entièrement revue et la bonne nouvelle c'est qu'il n'est plus buggué.  
Il comprend aussi la version 11.6 de Readiris (l'OCR) en UB.

La mauvaise nouvelle, c'est que l'aide de ce nouveau HP Scan Pro est en italien.  

Inutile d'essayer de multiples installations, de jouer sur les préférences, etc... c'est HP qui s'est vautré une fois de plus. J'ai exploré le programme d'installation et ses pkg, l'aide du Scan Pro est en italien là où elle devrait être en français.  

Ça m'aurait étonné aussi, un logiciel HP sans une carabistouille.  

Sinon, tout le reste est R.A.S., mieux, certaines fonctions d'OS X qui ne marchaient pas sont maintenant parfaitement opérantes.  

Bonne installation.  

C'moon.


----------



## MacFrancky (27 Septembre 2007)

Ca c'est de la réponse tiptop. Encore merci.


----------



## Nouvelarrivant (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

(UNE QUESTION DE PLUS)

je ne réussi pas à installer le *scanner* connexion USB sur mon apple mini.
Le scanner est normalement utilisé sur windows. C'est l'*Artec e+48*. (alim et connexion via USB.

J'ai le même problème avec ma *web cam*. Elle n'est pas reconnue !

Seriez vous en mesure de me rediriger vers un site qui permette de trouver des pilotes universels pour ces deux matériels.

Par Avance Merci,

Yann.


----------



## mOOnSlide (22 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour "Nouvelarrivant"  

Pour ton scanner je ne crois pas qu'il existe de "pilotes" pour Mac... tu peux essayé avec *Vuescan* voir si cela fonctionne. 
Il est en anglais mais tu peux trouver une *documentation*  en français.

Pour ta webcam, il est fait mention de *Macam* quelques postes plus haut...

A +


----------



## 75017wagram (28 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Le pilote de l'imprimante canon selphy cp730 ne semble pas exister pour macintel. Celui fourni par Canon sur son site ne fonctionne pas.

En outre j'ai un problème d'ordre plus général avec les pilotes Canon

A l'occasion de la mise en route de mon tout neuf mac-mini macintel je n'arrive pas à enregistrer les drivers canon fournis dans le cd d'installation.

Je reçois un message " une erreur s'est produite veuillez recommencer "

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci


----------



## mOOnSlide (29 Novembre 2007)

75017wagram a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le pilote de l'imprimante canon selphy cp730 ne semble pas exister pour macintel. Celui fourni par Canon sur son site ne fonctionne pas.



* Essais* *celui ci

*PS : tiens nous aucourant


----------



## 75017wagram (29 Novembre 2007)

mOOnSlide a dit:


> * Essais* *celui ci
> 
> *PS : tiens nous aucourant



j'avais également essayé sur ce site canadien pas de résultats non plus

A noter que j'ai trouvé dans la disquette d'installation du mac mini duo core les drivers de pas mal d'imprimantes
mais à chaque tentative d'installation j'ai un message : 
" une erreur s'est produite , veuillez recommencer " et rebelote et dix de der 
C'est l'histoire du chien qui veut se mordre la queue
Il doit y avoir un bogue quelque part
Une idée ???
merci


----------



## 75017wagram (1 Décembre 2007)

J'aurai dû commencer par là

J'ai finalement branché l'imprimante selphy sur le mac et elle a été reconnue immédiatement.

Je prie tous ceux qui ont perdu du temps à me lire ou à me trouver une 
solution de bien vouloir m'excuser


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Décembre 2007)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=307113

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=307112


----------



## seb69f (5 Décembre 2007)

Super ! Merci Moonwalker !


----------



## jcb78 (15 Décembre 2007)

j'ai un problème similaire avec une HP PSC 2175, l'imprimante fonctionne normalement sous LEOPARD et Mac Intel (tout comme les lecteurs de cartes) par contre le scanner n'est plus reconnu-impossible de scanner quoique ce soit.
Quelqu'un aurait il une solution.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Décembre 2007)

jcb78 a dit:


> j'ai un problème similaire avec une HP PSC 2175, l'imprimante fonctionne normalement sous LEOPARD et Mac Intel (tout comme les lecteurs de cartes) par contre le scanner n'est plus reconnu-impossible de scanner quoique ce soit.
> Quelqu'un aurait il une solution.



Rien pour l'instant, surveille cette page.

Quelque instructions de HP (limite foutage de gueule...)


----------



## mjpolo (29 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir
Je ne sais pas s'il faut poster ici ou dans MacOs X...j'ai l'imac 24" alu avec le nouveau clavier tout beau mais pour le moment je n'arrie pas à écrire aussi vite qe sur l'ancien..et de plus il y acertains raccourcis qui me plaisent pas. Ma question: est-il possible de reprogrammer certaines touches ou alors dois-je, pour un ou 2 , retourner à l'ancien clavier?

BONNES FÊ TES


----------



## mjpolo (29 Décembre 2007)

OUpS:rose: :rose: pardon, je me suis égaré...


----------



## patafrom (7 Janvier 2008)

toudar a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, j'espère que je suis bien dans le bon sujet.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, Toudar,
Je sais que ton message date un peu, mais je recherche depuis pas mal de temps un utilisateur de cette imprimante pour me donner son avis (j'en ai trouvé une à pas trop cher).
Je suis archi, et m'installe très prochainement (Mars 2008). J'ai besoin d'une imprimante multifonctions A3 couleur, et n'ai pas des moyens démesurés...
Merci de me répondre si tu fais encore partie de ces forums, ou à toute autre âme charitable...

A bientôt

Philippe


----------



## SDION (8 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Nouveau switcher, je possède une HP C6180 qui fonctionne très bien sous Windows. J'ai acheté un MBP avec Léopard, et j'en suis heureux. J'ai télécharger depuis le site de HP le driver pour Léopard (en version béta)... tout va presque bien, je ne peux pas modifier la résolution de l'impression. Elle imprime en couleur et en qualité supérieure. Ce qui entraîne des temps d'impression très long, et des coûts de fourniture plus élevé. Habituellement, j'imprime en draft, et en N/B, et sui besoin je choisi une résolution meilleure.

Sur le site de HP, il existe un autre driver pour Tiger. Y-a-t-il quelqu'un utilisant ce driver avec Léopard, et qu'elles sont les risques et/ou les problèmes potentiels.

Merci de vos réponses
Serge DION


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Janvier 2008)

Pour l'impression, tu n'avais besoin de rien télécharger, les drivers sont inclus dans le système.

HP propose en ce moment un paquet logiciel Photosmart bêta "tardive" qui comble les manques de la version précédente sur X.5, notamment en matière de numérisation. Il est loin d'être au point.

Je ne te conseille pas de t'amuser à virer celui-ci pour installer la version Tiger. Tu peux à la rigueur ré-installer les drivers fournis d'origine par Apple et présents sur ton DVD d'installation de Leopard.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2008)

Le support Apple vient de mettre en ligne deux articles concernant les problèmes d'installation et d'utilisation d'imprimantes Lexmark avec Mac OS X.5 Leopard.

Mac OS X 10.5: Application unexpectedly quits when printing to Lexmark printer

Mac OS X 10.5: "Missing usb class driver" appears when printing to Lexmark printer

En espérant que cela vous soit utile.

C'moon.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Février 2008)

Je viens de trouver le nouveau logiciels pour ma HP AIO 3210 sur le site de Hewlett-Packard.

Il doit y en avoir d'autres pour différents modèles. Bonne pêche.


----------



## jfm (27 Février 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Après pas mal de difficultés, je suis enfin parvenu à éviter l'achat d'une nouvelle "tout-en-un"!

Mon imac léopard s'est réconcilié avec hp, même si j'ai un peu triché pour le convaincre. En réalité, j'ai vu que hp avait élaboré les drivers des photosmart, mais pas des psc et j'ai lu ici et là que l'intention de mettre à jour les anciennes machine leur faisait défaut, préférant sans doute susciter l'acquisition des nouvelles... 

En fait, il suffit de télécharger le driver pour X.5 des photosmart, de faire un clic-droit pour afficher le paquet de l'installateur, puis d'installer (en cliquant dessus), les éléments suivants dans le dossier Hewlett-Packard (dans Applications) pour lui donner cette image :[/IMG]

Si l'image n'a pas passé, le dossier HP ne contiendra plus que HP Scan Pro.app et un dossier Device Utilities, dans lequel on mettra Destinations de numérisation HP.app, HP All-in-One Device Chooser.app et ScanUtility.app. Ce n'est pas difficile; bonne chance!!!


----------



## pernel (5 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Je viens d'acquérir un mac mini, et j'ai à mon bureau une imprimante multifonction Canon Pixma MP780.
Je l'utilisais bcp avec mon pc, et surtout des fonctions un peu spécifique :

*dans le bac du dessous je met du papier 80g/m2 et dans celui du dessus du 160g/m2, et selon les documents que j'imprime je choisi l'un ou l'autre directement depuis mon pc via le soft canon.
*je scanérise bcp avec
*je fax aussi énormément avec

Me conseillez-vous d'abord d'installer le cd d'installation canon (qui date de 3 ans) ou d'essayer d'installer sans drivers, ou d'aller voir sur le site de Canon si un driver à jours pr Leopard existe?

Je préfère avoir vos avis car je prépare tous mes dossiers pro avec cette imprimante...


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Mars 2008)

3 ans... attention à la compatibilité Intel. Il ne faut pas installer de vieux logiciels PPC, ça pourrait causer des problèmes.

Pour l'impression simple, il n'est généralement nécessaire de rien installer, mais pour la numérisation les logiciels sont indispensables.

Tu te rends d'abord chez Canon USA. Il y a là les derniers pilotes et logiciels parus, surtout pour Leopard, version multi-langues.

Ensuite, tu va faire un tour chez CanonCanada afin de trouver la documentation d'aide en français. Attention, coté pilotes et logiciels, CanonCanada n'est plus à jour.

Tu installes tout cela en suivant les instruction du manuel comme s'il s'agissait de ton disque fourni. Une petite réparation des autorisations après et, normalement, tout devrait fonctionner.


----------



## pernel (5 Mars 2008)

Merci pour ton aide

Je vais, ce soir, aller sur le site canon Usa pour rechercher tous les drivers à jour de mon imprimante pour Léopard.

Je viens de voir que sur le site Canon France ils semblent dispo, ms pr + de précauton je vais suivre ton conseil.

Encore merci


----------



## pernel (9 Mars 2008)

Re coucou

J'ai installé sur le site de Canon France les drivers (les memes que sur canon.com) suivants :
* Pilote d'imprimante version 5.52
* Scangear Cs version 12.12

Par contre sur les 2 sites il y a un driver proposé qui est Scangear Starter version 1.0
Mais dans les OS X compatibles il n'y a pas Leopard
Est-ce que qq'un sait s'il faut installer ce driver ou pas?
Je ne veux pas brancher ma multifonction (Canon Mp780) avant d'avoir installé tous les bons drivers.

(ps : question d'un nouveau switcher)

Merci bcp par avance


----------



## pernel (9 Mars 2008)

Bon ben n'ayant pas de réponse, je vais quand même installer Scangear Starter version 1.0
il est noté compatible mac os X
ça devrait le faire


----------



## corbo-billy (17 Mars 2008)

Bonjour les amis _

Depuis ma migration sur Léopard avec un MacPro, je n'arrive plus à accéder à ma Configuration MIDI depuis l'Utilitaire Configuration Audio & MIDI.
J'ai pourtant été cherché sur le site de MOTU les derniers drivers destinés à mon interface MIDI externe MIDI Express XT mais en cliquant sur l'onglet MIDI, c'est la roue de la fortune !

De retour sur TIGER pour essayer, cela refonctionne normalement alors quelqu'un peut-il me donner un conseil mis à part d'aller dans la rubrique Musique ?


----------

